# [SOLVED] Frametime spikes/Stutters/FPS drops in all games.



## bbacks26 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hello,

I am experiencing stuttering / frame time spikes in every game I play. I have spent days trying to diagnose what could be causing them but to no success. This same problem was happening on my old PC that I fully upgraded 2 weeks ago and the issue is still occurring. PLEASE if you have any input/suggestions let me know because I am losing my mind over this issue.
MY SPECS:

-i7 9700k (not OC)
-EVGA Geforce RTX 2080ti XC Hybrid (not OC)
-Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 32GB DDR4 3200mhz
-ASUS Prime Z390-A
-Corsair RMX 750x WATT PSU
-Samsung 970 EVO 500gb M.2 SSD
-6TB WD Blue 5400RPM HDD-1TB WD BLUE 7200RPM HDD-TP Link TL-WDN4800 PCIe Wifi Adapter
-Primary Monitor: ASUS PG279Q (1440p 165hz Gsync)
-Secondary Monitor: ASUS VG248QG (1080p, 165hz, Gsync)
MY SITUATION:

In every game I play there are frame time spikes which cause my fps to drop slightly. These spikes + small fps drops result in a very noticeable stutter. I cap my fps at 162 because that is what the Blur Buster G SYNC Guide Recommends: (https://blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/)  ------ In my case, since I have a 165hz monitor, I set my fps cap at 162 (3fps below displays maximum refresh rate) and I also Enabled V Sync in NVIDIA Control Panel and Disabled it in games. I use Rivatuner to cap the fps. During games my framerate will be at 162 yet randomly will drop very slightly to sometimes 161, 160, 159 fps, etc and the stutter is very noticeable. I noticed that these frame stutters happen more often for example when I am moving around the map in CSGO rather than just standing still. My rig is very capable so these frame drops in CSGO make zero sense. These frame time spikes occur in both online/offline games.

Here is an example of what I'm experiencing: This is a 5 minute play session of CSGO. As I said, the frame rate only drops about 1-5 frames yet the stutter is very noticeable. Notice how the frame rate drops are in sync with the frame-time spikes. (You might have to zoom in to see the small dips in frames)




HERES ACTUAL GAME FOOTAGE: 



 ------ This footage does not capture the actual stutters as I see them, maybe this is something related to my issue?

This issue was happening to me before I upgraded my PC 2 weeks ago, and for some bizarre reason is still occurring. I swapped every single component CPU, GPU, MOBO, SSD, PSU). The only part I did not change is my Wifi Adapter but I wanted to make sure so I removed it from PC, played games in offline mode, and stutters still occur so cant be the issue.

WHAT I'VE DONE:

SWAPPED EVERY SINGLE COMPONENT IN MY PC (GPU, CPU, MOBO)
Reinstalled Windows Multiple Times (Even on New SSD)Reinstalled GPU drivers (Used DDU for clean install without Geforce Experience)
-Updated Bios/ MOBO Drivers (Audio/LAN/Chipset)
-Disabled All In-Game Overlays
-XMP On/Off - No difference
-Closed all unessessary background processes
-Turned on High Performance Power Plan in Windows
-Turned on Prefer max performance in NVCP
-Messed with every combination of Enabling/Disabling Gsync and Vsync -  stutter still occurs in any configuration
-Tried capping fps at lower values (144, 120, 60) - stutter still occurs
-Disabled HPET
-Disabled C States
-Disabled Speed Step/ Disabled Speed Shift
-Created an Empty Standby List Task that runs every 5 mins
-Tested on Other 165hz monitor - no difference
-Used different Display port - no diff
-Turned game settings all low - no effect
-Play games in Offline mode - no effect
-Ran Memtest86 - no errors found
-Disabled Game DVR
-Plugged PC into different wall outlet in case this is somehow a power issue. Had no effect.

NOTES:

Temperatures are all normal
I have bench marked GPU, CPU and both are performing normally
No overclocks
I have searched countless other forums about this issue, none had a fix
There has got to be some underlying cause for this, it can't just be a random occurrence. So PLEASE, if you have ANY and I mean ANY sort of advice, guidance, etc please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 18, 2020)

162FPS in CSGO, is this capped?


----------



## bbacks26 (Jun 18, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> 162FPS in CSGO, is this capped?


Yes, my FPS is capped at 162fps as I am following the Blur Buster Gsync Guide: https://blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 18, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Yes, my FPS is capped at 162fps as I am following the Blur Buster Gsync Guide: https://blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/


Thanks, i will use this myself, handy guide!


----------



## Toothless (Jun 18, 2020)

How's HDD usage? Is it maxed?


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 18, 2020)

Where is CSGO running off of, SDD or HDD?


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 18, 2020)

Could it be down to game engine? I mean, you've eliminated most of the options so what's left is the game engine itself.


----------



## bbacks26 (Jun 18, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> Where is CSGO running off of, SDD or HDD?


CSGO is running off of SSD. However this issue still occurs on games installed on my HDDS aswell



Toothless said:


> How's HDD usage? Is it maxed?


CSGO is running on SSD


----------



## Rahnak (Jun 18, 2020)

You said you've tried capping at other framerates, what about running uncapped and without G-Sync or any v-sync?


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 18, 2020)

9600/9700K does this with some mobos, as does the 9900K and 10700K when disabling HT.

Disable spectre/meltdown mitigation or roll back to and old bios and see if that helps...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 18, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Stutters still occur in any configuration. I am starting to think this might be a power issue related to how I have my PCIe connections setup. I chose to daisy chain my GPU. Could this possibly be related?View attachment 159434


----------



## Toothless (Jun 18, 2020)

Possible? I went from chaining to using both connecters and was able to keep a better overclock on my card. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## bbacks26 (Jun 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> Possible? I went from chaining to using both connecters and was able to keep a better overclock on my card. Can't hurt to try.


Unfortunately it did not fix my problem...



phanbuey said:


> 9600/9700K does this with some mobos, as does the 9900K and 10700K when disabling HT.
> 
> Disable spectre/meltdown mitigation or roll back to and old bios and see if that helps...


gonna give this a try



phanbuey said:


> 9600/9700K does this with some mobos, as does the 9900K and 10700K when disabling HT.
> 
> Disable spectre/meltdown mitigation or roll back to and old bios and see if that helps...


Unfortunately, neither of these helped.


----------



## Yesno (Jul 9, 2020)

So I have a 9900k and a 2080ti and I am having the same issue that you are except after a certain amount of time I randomly drop to 15fps and back up. Let me know if you find the fix


----------



## Vya Domus (Jul 9, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Yes, my FPS is capped at 162fps as I am following the Blur Buster Gsync Guide: https://blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/14/



You tried capping the game at lower framerates but it's inevitable that this is going to cause some stutters. How about not capping the game at all and not enabling any form of sync, V-sync or G-sync ?

The game cannot always render exactly 162 frames at equal distances in time between them for varying reasons, that will definitely cause some intermittent stutters.


----------



## bbacks26 (Jul 10, 2020)

Yesno said:


> So I have a 9900k and a 2080ti and I am having the same issue that you are except after a certain amount of time I randomly drop to 15fps and back up. Let me know if you find the fix


Sorry to hear that man. This is still happening to me and really is taking the fun out of gaming for me. I just ordered a new display port cable to see if that somehow fixes it. If not i'm gonna test with a different Power supply. I'll let you know if I ever end up fixing this.



Vya Domus said:


> You tried capping the game at lower framerates but it's inevitable that this is going to cause some stutters. How about not capping the game at all and not enabling any form of sync, V-sync or G-sync ?
> 
> The game cannot always render exactly 162 frames at equal distances in time between them for varying reasons, that will definitely cause some intermittent stutters.


I tried doing this yet the stutter still occurs. In fact I  have messed with every form of gsync, vsync, frame cap combination and they all still exhibit these frametime stutters.


----------



## Yesno (Jul 10, 2020)

I found some interesting settings today, even when I turned g sync off my moniter was acting weird and under Nvidia control panel I found monitor type (or something similar) and I was able to play without g sync for the first time and it not be horrible and it took away my 15 fps fps drops. But not buttery smooth anymore.

Also I looked into updating my firmware going to look more into it tonight on my moniter, I have a acre predator xb2 27”

Okay so the tab was called "moniter technology" however with it on fixed refreshed (i dont think its suppose to lock in game frames) i experience almost no major dips! but if i set my moniter to 120 my frames in game would be set to 120 as well. G sync is off, v sync in nvcp is off, and v sync in game is off, no other frame limiters (that i know of ) were on either. felt weird to me. best of luck with your display cable i have 2 and ive tried both and didnt do anything for me. 

firmware update was a no go as welll =[


----------



## daveman00 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello i would like to add on to the convo and im very curious about this thread. I am having a very similar issue with my setup even tho i have older parts.

Pc:
i7 7700k 4.8ghz
GTX 1080 SC
Gigabyte z270 Ultra Gaming
8 gb dual channel XMP 3000 mhz ram
EVGA 850W Bronze PSU

I was thinking the samething about my power supply. I have an old EVGA 850w B2 bronze powersupply that is 6 years old and when using the GTX 1080 i noticed fluctuations in power percentage in Msi Afterburner. Bouncing around and dropping from 70%. When you get another power supply and install it please give us an update
I will also post here when i change my power supply. Im glad i found this because i am seriously going through the same odd micro stutter and frametime spikings. This started happening right at the same time as u for some odd reason.
Edit: Id like to add that my framerate will be high aswell utilization of gpu at 99% ofcourse just fine. But frametiming and stuttering for some reason


----------



## bbacks26 (Jul 25, 2020)

daveman00 said:


> Hello i would like to add on to the convo and im very curious about this thread. I am having a very similar issue with my setup even tho i have older parts.
> 
> Pc:
> i7 7700k 4.8ghz
> ...


Hey man, sucks that you're going thru this issue as well. After researching/troubleshooting more and more  I've basically narrowed it down to being power related. I noticed that you said you see your GPU Power percentage drops and fluctuates a lot. I also experience that exact thing in MSI Afterburner, my GPU Power will be in the 90's and then for a brief second drop to like 30 or 40 and then shoot right back up. And it's exactly during these power drops that I get frametime spikes so I mean it kinda speaks for itself. I should add that I have tested this on multiple PC's in my house and it occurs on both of them. I found on some other forum a guy having this exact problem: https://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6064&sid=1f5c6300576d60d4e193305cbfe37f98 ---- Turns out it was his solar panels giving him frametime spikes, very bizarre but it has been found that the power that runs thru the walls of your house can contribute to strange fluctuations that ultimately result in power disruption which create these frametime spikes. Considering I have troubleshooted everything imaginable, this is the only thing left to test. So, I bought a Power Conditioner (UPS) as recommended by that site administrator(Chief Blur Buster), due to the fact he is very knowledgeable on this particular subject. So yeah man I have a new 850 Watt PSU and this power conditioner being delivered this week. I hope to god this fixes my issue and I will let you know if I have any success. Please keep in touch if somehow you find any new info either. Peace.


----------



## Shiroy (Jul 27, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Hey man, sucks that you're going thru this issue as well. After researching/troubleshooting more and more  I've basically narrowed it down to being power related. I noticed that you said you see your GPU Power percentage drops and fluctuates a lot. I also experience that exact thing in MSI Afterburner, my GPU Power will be in the 90's and then for a brief second drop to like 30 or 40 and then shoot right back up. And it's exactly during these power drops that I get frametime spikes so I mean it kinda speaks for itself. I should add that I have tested this on multiple PC's in my house and it occurs on both of them. I found on some other forum a guy having this exact problem: https://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6064&sid=1f5c6300576d60d4e193305cbfe37f98 ---- Turns out it was his solar panels giving him frametime spikes, very bizarre but it has been found that the power that runs thru the walls of your house can contribute to strange fluctuations that ultimately result in power disruption which create these frametime spikes. Considering I have troubleshooted everything imaginable, this is the only thing left to test. So, I bought a Power Conditioner (UPS) as recommended by that site administrator(Chief Blur Buster), due to the fact he is very knowledgeable on this particular subject. So yeah man I have a new 850 Watt PSU and this power conditioner being delivered this week. I hope to god this fixes my issue and I will let you know if I have any success. Please keep in touch if somehow you find any new info either. Peace.


Hello, I have been having a similar problem as you do for about a year now. I saw the post in the blurbusters' forum you mentioned before, and I don't know about the situation he had (he hadn't mentioned it), but I think the stutter we have mostly happened when loading something new (maps, textures).

And I also bought an on-line UPS, but I connected UPS's both input (to the wall) and output (to PC) sockets, the issue still existed. And then I forgot to test it by only using the battery in the UPS before refunding it.


----------



## bbacks26 (Jul 27, 2020)

Shiroy said:


> Hello, I have been having a similar problem as you do for about a year now. I saw the post in the blurbusters' forum you mentioned before, and I don't know about the situation he had (he hadn't mentioned it), but I think the stutter we have mostly happened when loading something new (maps, textures).
> 
> And I also bought an on-line UPS, but I connected UPS's both input (to the wall) and output (to PC) sockets, the issue still existed. And then I forgot to test it by only using the battery in the UPS before refunding it.


Sorry to hear you are also experiencing this. I wanna ask though do you notice stuttering just in games or do you experience it on your desktop, on chrome, etc. I have recently begun to realize that it is my entire pc that stutters, not just in games. Also, do you remember what the name of the UPS you bought was?


----------



## jarza (Jul 27, 2020)

Here is a link to program that shows your system DPC latency https://www.resplendence.com/latencymon . If there are constant red spikes you have an issue. On drivers tab you see what driver is causing it.


----------



## Shiroy (Jul 27, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Sorry to hear you are also experiencing this. I wanna ask though do you notice stuttering just in games or do you experience it on your desktop, on chrome, etc. I have recently begun to realize that it is my entire pc that stutters, not just in games. Also, do you remember what the name of the UPS you bought was?


The UPS I bought was some unknown brand in where I live.
I think every kind of program stutter in some ways, but besides games, other software isn't very noticeable to me. I used to see a post, the guy has a similar problem, but his situation was way worse than mine.


----------



## bbacks26 (Jul 27, 2020)

jarza said:


> Here is a link to program that shows your system DPC latency https://www.resplendence.com/latencymon . If there are constant red spikes you have an issue. On drivers tab you see what driver is causing it.


I have tried that program before, but never got any red spikes. Highest spike was to about 700.


----------



## Yesno (Aug 3, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> I have tried that program before, but never got any red spikes. Highest spike was to about 700.


Do you have discord on? While your gaming normally


----------



## ereko (Aug 3, 2020)

If youre willing to give me all the rights with teamviewer I can take a look. I have fixed many of these problems before if you search my messages.


----------



## x58haze (Aug 24, 2020)

I don't know if you still having the issue, but I would love to give you an advise, sometimes is not your pc components, but the (electricity) there is something called (dirty electricity ) and 85% of people have dirty electricity, but while a 15% of them lives in proper buildings with proper electricity companies that offer a clean service, with less margin of errors

In your case i will highly recommend if you live in America go for a Panamax Power conditioner 110/120v 
but if you live in Europe Australia, go for a 220/240v Power conditioner FURMAN. 
Also make you sure to buy too a UPS double conversion (it has to be double conversion) that will keep the electricity frequency stable, and the power conditioner will clean the high electricity spikes, mantain the In/out voltage aka 110/120 or 220/240 

And I can asure you, that you will have a crisp sound/crisp image, no longer stuttering, or visual lag, less input lag, you will be fixed

Cheers


----------



## Patterned1 (Aug 25, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> So yeah man I have a new 850 Watt PSU and this power conditioner being delivered this week. I hope to god this fixes my issue and I will let you know if I have any success. Please keep in touch if somehow you find any new info either. Peace.



How is it going? I am watching this thread because I am also experiencing long frame times on what I call a “cyclical” basis. They are very consistently timed. But I am just learning about frame timing now in this past week though I have had this problem for years and was never able to find a fix. It def takes the fun out of gaming. I have all but quit as a result. The only things I haven’t tried are swapping DP cables, and PSU. I can’t recall the chronology of how my problem coincided with my UPS failure. I have a new UPS waiting in-box. Curious if that may by some miracle fix all of this.


----------



## bbacks26 (Aug 25, 2020)

x58haze said:


> I don't know if you still having the issue, but I would love to give you an advise, sometimes is not your pc components, but the (electricity) there is something called (dirty electricity ) and 85% of people have dirty electricity, but while a 15% of them lives in proper buildings with proper electricity companies that offer a clean service, with less margin of errors
> 
> In your case i will highly recommend if you live in America go for a Panamax Power conditioner 110/120v
> but if you live in Europe Australia, go for a 220/240v Power conditioner FURMAN.
> ...


Tried using a UPS, did not fix issue. However I have now found what I believe is the cause of my spikes. In Event Viewer-->Security-->Audit Success logs, I have over thousands of different logs. The ones in particular that are logged into Event viewer at the EXACT time I get a spike are as follows: Event ID 4642, 4672, and 5379. The time in which these events are logged correlate exactly with my spikes. I have looked in other forums about people having some stuttering/freezing resulting from these event logs but no solutions were found. I'm considering calling Microsoft IT support.



Patterned1 said:


> How is it going? I am watching this thread because I am also experiencing long frame times on what I call a “cyclical” basis. They are very consistently timed. But I am just learning about frame timing now in this past week though I have had this problem for years and was never able to find a fix. It def takes the fun out of gaming. I have all but quit as a result. The only things I haven’t tried are swapping DP cables, and PSU. I can’t recall the chronology of how my problem coincided with my UPS failure. I have a new UPS waiting in-box. Curious if that may by some miracle fix all of this.


Hey man, I tried using a UPS, did not fix issue. However I have now found what I believe is the cause of my spikes. In Event Viewer-->Security-->Audit Success logs, I have over thousands of different logs. The ones in particular that are logged into Event viewer at the EXACT time I get a spike are as follows: Event ID 4642, 4672, and 5379. The time in which these events are logged correlate exactly with my spikes. I have looked in other forums about people having some stuttering/freezing resulting from these event logs but no solutions were found. I'm considering calling Microsoft IT support. If you don't mind, would you look in your event viewer and see if you have any of these log ID's? I would really appreciate it. All you have to do: Open Event Viewer, Click on the Security Tab, Click Audit Success.



bbacks26 said:


> Tried using a UPS, did not fix issue. However I have now found what I believe is the cause of my spikes. In Event Viewer-->Security-->Audit Success logs, I have over thousands of different logs. The ones in particular that are logged into Event viewer at the EXACT time I get a spike are as follows: Event ID 4642, 4672, and 5379. The time in which these events are logged correlate exactly with my spikes. I have looked in other forums about people having some stuttering/freezing resulting from these event logs but no solutions were found. I'm considering calling Microsoft IT support.
> 
> 
> Hey man, I tried using a UPS, did not fix issue. However I have now found what I believe is the cause of my spikes. In Event Viewer-->Security-->Audit Success logs, I have over thousands of different logs. The ones in particular that are logged into Event viewer at the EXACT time I get a spike are as follows: Event ID 4642, 4672, and 5379. The time in which these events are logged correlate exactly with my spikes. I have looked in other forums about people having some stuttering/freezing resulting from these event logs but no solutions were found. I'm considering calling Microsoft IT support. If you don't mind, would you look in your event viewer and see if you have any of these log ID's? I would really appreciate it. All you have to do: Open Event Viewer, Click on the Security Tab, Click Audit Success. Keep me posted.


----------



## x58haze (Aug 26, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Tried using a UPS, did not fix issue. However I have now found what I believe is the cause of my spikes. In Event Viewer-->Security-->Audit Success logs, I have over thousands of different logs. The ones in particular that are logged into Event viewer at the EXACT time I get a spike are as follows: Event ID 4642, 4672, and 5379. The time in which these events are logged correlate exactly with my spikes. I have looked in other forums about people having some stuttering/freezing resulting from these event logs but no solutions were found. I'm considering calling Microsoft IT support.
> 
> 
> Hey man, I tried using a UPS, did not fix issue. However I have now found what I believe is the cause of my spikes. In Event Viewer-->Security-->Audit Success logs, I have over thousands of different logs. The ones in particular that are logged into Event viewer at the EXACT time I get a spike are as follows: Event ID 4642, 4672, and 5379. The time in which these events are logged correlate exactly with my spikes. I have looked in other forums about people having some stuttering/freezing resulting from these event logs but no solutions were found. I'm considering calling Microsoft IT support. If you don't mind, would you look in your event viewer and see if you have any of these log ID's? I would really appreciate it. All you have to do: Open Event Viewer, Click on the Security Tab, Click Audit Success.



If you need help you can join to a server of a friend, that has helped many gamers already, you see I started to do input lag/ visual research since 2009 when a guy in Steam forums, created a thread called (Cs Isn't smooth )counter strike isn't smooth that forum become so popular, that last to 2017 or something

Many people there was having your same situation in many games, all games.

For this reason I was one of the guy that cooperate a lot in many forums (github, nvidia, steam forums, reddit, tomshardware) and so on.
until I meet a girl from Google Melody, that lead a programming cluster in Google Italy, she didn't have input or visual lag until 2019 June, when she went to her vacation house in mountains, and was back to Milano, in all of her computer she was start to feeling this sensation of input lag visual lag, and everything was properly configured cause she is the real frankstein of computer analyzes, very enthusiastic woman, so for this reason she spend a lot money in research +plus my info about all this years, and we ended up with the conclusion of electricity dirtyness ..

And nope, is not only a UPS <-- there are 3 type of ups.

UPS Line Interactive
UPS OFFLINE> also called stand by
Lastly but not least the important one is the (Double Conversion ) <-- this one has a filter that cleans the Electricity AC to DC, unlike the Line Interactive or offline those has no conversion system.
They only works as an aid just to avoid computer shut down when there is a electricity cut. (thats it) while UPs double conversion provide +safe + clean electricity
now if you combine that UPS double conversion + Power conditioner, you will feel the difference.

So anyway i'm just here to help you 0 in return.
Cheers.

PD: I apologies for my poor English Grammar.


----------



## Acaelus (Aug 26, 2020)

ereko said:


> If youre willing to give me all the rights with teamviewer I can take a look. I have fixed many of these problems before if you search my messages.


I have been having exactly the same issue, and I have followed all the steps suggested so far. Would you like to have a crack at mine?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 26, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am experiencing stuttering / frame time spikes in every game I play. I have spent days trying to diagnose what could be causing them but to no success. This same problem was happening on my old PC that I fully upgraded 2 weeks ago and the issue is still occurring. PLEASE if you have any input/suggestions let me know because I am losing my mind over this issue.
> MY SPECS:
> ...


i need to tell you something important.

i had the EXACT SAME SITUATION as you since over a YEAR.

i swapped everything (built new PCs from scratch) and the stutter never disappeared.

then i found the solution. 

the Front Panel USB 3.0 connection to my motherboard. 
i bought another case (H710 was on sale and looks awesome + it fits a NH D15 even on tall RAM)
and woosh.. every stuttering went away. 

i quickly plugged my front panel USB from my Phanteks P400a in my motherboard an all the stuttering was back (there was NOTHING plugged in to the front panel at all! just the cable)


----------



## x58haze (Aug 27, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> i need to tell you something important.
> 
> i had the EXACT SAME SITUATION as you since over a YEAR.
> 
> ...



Glad you found the issue, but, sometimes it way better to build the computer outside of the case, to test if there are any EMI because of bad CASE as it was in your case the front panel usb 3.0 cable that came from the Phanteks P400a was causing the issue.

Also i have similar situation whereas my thermaltake v9 case, the front usb 2.0 connector that was placed side by side with the Green audio plug and microphone, were causing them issues like (audio sttutering) so even if i connected my headphones in the rear of the case via motherboard, I will have audio issues
So i had to disconnect the front 2.0 usb.

but of course this didn't  even fix the visual lag, or input lag, Just cleaned the audio a bit.

this was back in 2017
Currently i have a EVGA GTX 1060 6gb+ ryzen 5 1600 + v9 thermaltake case + b350 fatality k4 gaming, and yup i have terrible visual lag
And the GPU will not reach to its full potential of (power consumption)

So yeah in my case i have a dirty electricity, but as i live in Venezuela, the situation really suck :/ ( I cannot swap pieces of my build easily, nor i can buy a power conditioner or ups double conversion) but as matter of fat, I know friends that manage to fix their issues with the ups+power conditioner.

They tested already pc out of case, multiple pc components, until they buy the power conditioner + ups, voila problem solved.

Gosh again I apologies for my ugly grammar 

PD: I'm guessing your motherboard 3.0 usb front panel, has no issues with the new cable probided by your h710 case, right?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Aug 27, 2020)

x58haze said:


> PD: I'm guessing your motherboard 3.0 usb front panel, has no issues with the new cable probided by your h710 case, right?


yes everything works fine now


----------



## bbacks26 (Sep 2, 2020)

Patterned1 said:


> How is it going? I am watching this thread because I am also experiencing long frame times on what I call a “cyclical” basis. They are very consistently timed. But I am just learning about frame timing now in this past week though I have had this problem for years and was never able to find a fix. It def takes the fun out of gaming. I have all but quit as a result. The only things I haven’t tried are swapping DP cables, and PSU. I can’t recall the chronology of how my problem coincided with my UPS failure. I have a new UPS waiting in-box. Curious if that may by some miracle fix all of this.


Unfortunately, the UPS did not solve the problem for me. I am still undergoing this issue. Trying a fresh windows reinstall as I’m typing this on my phone. I’m running out of ideas. This has been an awful experience for me considering I just put so much money and time into this.



WarTherapy1195 said:


> i need to tell you something important.
> 
> i had the EXACT SAME SITUATION as you since over a YEAR.
> 
> ...


WOW! That is such a crazy solution but at this point I have troubleshooted so much that I’m desperate for any sort of fix. I’m very glad that helped you. I will definitely give this a shot in the morning. I should just be able to unplug the front panel usb from my motherboard with no problems right? And Just to be clear, when you say that you went through my EXACT situation, did you experience the frametime spikes/FPS drops? Also did these stutters occur only in games or while browsing, using basic windows apps? Just wanna make sure that you and I are experiencing the same problem. Thank you so much for you’re reply, you have given me some much needed hope!


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Sep 2, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Unfortunately, the UPS did not solve the problem for me. I am still undergoing this issue. Trying a fresh windows reinstall as I’m typing this on my phone. I’m running out of ideas. This has been an awful experience for me considering I just put so much money and time into this.
> 
> 
> WOW! That is such a crazy solution but at this point I have troubleshooted so much that I’m desperate for any sort of fix. I’m very glad that helped you. I will definitely give this a shot in the morning. I should just be able to unplug the front panel usb from my motherboard with no problems right? And Just to be clear, when you say that you went through my EXACT situation, did you experience the frametime spikes/FPS drops? Also did these stutters occur only in games or while browsing, using basic windows apps? Just wanna make sure that you and I are experiencing the same problem. Thank you so much for you’re reply, you have given me some much needed hope!



i was a bit drunk when i wrote this but what i wanted to say is the still the same.

i had massive frametime issues in every existing game (not in browsers, or on the desktop)

a fresh windows 10 installation, steam and the game = stuttering, frametime issues all over the place.

unplugged the USB 3 header from the motherboard and everything was fine.


----------



## Fry178 (Sep 2, 2020)

@Vya Domus
why would you want to turn of gsync (outside testing different things to rule out cause),
as its exactly designed to help with refresh (sync) issues between moni and gpu?


@x58haze
dirty power can cause issues, not the ones described where you have constant regular intervals of fps drops.

and it doesnt require a UPS (definitely not a battery backup mode) to filter incoming power.
heck there are enough surge protectors offering power line "filters", and plugging in 2 after another wont make it better.
and it would be much more beneficial, if the UPS has a "true" sine wave out (vs stepped) as most active PFC psu's wont like a stepped output.
(might wanna read up on stuff a bit more before giving recommendation on this)

power strip with EMI/RFI filter


@bbacks26
switch gpu power management from optimal/adaptive to max perf for a single game and try,
the 2080 and up have enough raw power to down clock after a short period, because of (too) low load, found it out after a 1060 had no trouble).

*uninstall* riva tuner (dont just disable it. use game profiles in Nv panel to set max fps), and make sure afterburner does not monitor anything related to "power" (no matter if gpu or cpu).
are you using gpu hw scheduler in win? (worth trying in on)
did you use DDU 18.028 to clean? (was pc offline thru out cleaning?)

i expect this to be related to driver, if your using 452.xx, as i have similar issues and other ppl report probs they dont have with prior drivers.
*go offline for everything until driver is installed*:
pause win update.
disable afterburner (incl boot with win), uninstall rivatuner.
uninstall all Nv stuff, reboot in between.
reboot to safe mode, change settings for DDU to block windows from installing driver thru win update and to clean anything Nv related *incl deleting folders and monitor*,
use ddu in clean/no reboot mode,
reboot manually *and clean again* with DDU, shutdown.
install  451.67/87 in custom mode and select clean install.


----------



## x58haze (Sep 4, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @Vya Domus
> why would you want to turn of gsync (outside testing different things to rule out cause),
> as its exactly designed to help with refresh (sync) issues between moni and gpu?
> 
> ...




Hello mr Fry, thing is, I was describing and recommending not a regular or common UPS, the one i was recommending was a (double conversion ) <---


what UPS double conversion  does is converting current to 12V for the internal battery, then converting it back to either 120/ 220V
it goes like this -> input A/C -> convert to DC 12V -> convert to A/C again

So this has cleaning result for the (stability of hertz, in terms of current) I can confirm this with friends from Italy and all over Europe. 

And is not the first time that users report better gaming experience playing through a laptop getting a much better input because of their battery.
But guess what? when they charges for the very first time their laptop to a external Outlet where it has dirty electricity variations causing EMI, their laptops start to malfunctioning goes like inputlag, sttutering , so for this reason people report that by using a UPS-double conversion plus a power conditioner (they fixed their problems) and just to make it clear, not every state/city has dirty electricity.

And second I wasn't talking about massive FPS drops, if you check here the guy that star the topic he said fps drops 1-5 is not massive fps drops
So yeah, I still recommend people to get a proper UPS <-- sinewave double conversion.

And yes the voltage protector filters do nothing <-- only protection this doesn't convert nor cleaning dirty electricity

so yeah I know what i'm talking about, cheers.


----------



## Fry178 (Sep 5, 2020)

lol,
its not needed for consumer, they dont run mission critical stuff.
and it wastes more energy (going thru DC), and main reason why almost all consumer UPS will NOT use the conversion/battery
(which is why consumer UPS use AVR to stabilize voltage) .

using a UPS is usually better, because of more STABLE output that is independent of outlet fluctuations
(unless there are existing EMI or similar issues).
especially since dirty power in homes is most of the time caused by appliances in the house (freezer/range/hair dryer/washer etc).

and until see pics/links to tests etc, that non double conversion units from APC or CyberPower have dirty output (oscilloscope),
i still say its a waste of money (unit and operational cost) for avg user/consumer,
especially given the higher cost vs AVR enabled units with pure sine out.


----------



## dunkunid (Sep 13, 2020)

First time poster,

It seems I have similar problem, and I get here.

Just trying with NVIDIA control panel — one line above the PRE rendered frames there is something about energy, I change optimal for max performance and hope it will help


----------



## Patterned1 (Sep 14, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> I will definitely give this a shot in the morning. I should just be able to unplug the front panel usb from my motherboard with no problems right? ... Thank you so much for you’re reply, you have given me some much needed hope!



I’m very curious if this worked for you bbacks26. I have tried so many things, but that is one thing I know I haven’t tried. I would like to add that I have changed OS to Win7 and even Linux with no change to the stuttering.


----------



## Shonc502 (Sep 16, 2020)

I’m having the same issue with a 2080ti no OC a i7 9700k also not OC either. I’ve tried everything and can’t seem to fix it. Did you find a solution?


----------



## bbacks26 (Sep 16, 2020)

Patterned1 said:


> I’m very curious if this worked for you bbacks26. I have tried so many things, but that is one thing I know I haven’t tried. I would like to add that I have changed OS to Win7 and even Linux with no change to the stuttering.





Shonc502 said:


> I’m having the same issue with a 2080ti no OC a i7 9700k also not OC either. I’ve tried everything and can’t seem to fix it. Did you find a solution?



YES I DID FIX THE STUTTERING !!!FINALLY!! I feel terrible for not updating this thread, my apologies. What I did that removed all stuttering was a combination of things so bare with me here: a fresh install of windows, unplugged the USB 3.0 cable from my motherboard, set my XMP profile to on and chose the "XMP 2" option in ASUS bios, changed my fps limit on my 165hz monitor from 162 to 163 in Nvidia control panel under "Max Framerate" (this seemed to be a more stable limit for some bizarre reason), completely uninstalled MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner as these introduced stuttering for me, Turned ON GPU Scheduling in Windows settings, turned on high performance power mode, turned off xbox game mode/dvr, and I also disabled all background apps in settings. The difference is night and day. Been dealing with stuttering for 4 months on my new 2k dollar pc and I can FINALLY enjoy it! There is literally 0 stutter now. PLEASE, if my situation is similar to yours, try out these steps. I suggest trying some of the less extreme stuff first (setting fps limit to 163, turning on XMP 2) before going ahead with a fresh windows install. The smaller things might actually be the issue. Please lmk if they helped you!


----------



## Patterned1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow that’s great you got it fixed! Super cool that you can finally enjoy your $2k investment. This experience has made me consider other non-Windows platforms for gaming. 
I am still curious, how much of a chance do you think it was unplugging the USB 3.0 that fixed it? Maybe you could plug it back in and see if the problem returns? 
Thank you very much for coming back and letting us know what you did to fix it. It is certainly a contribution to the community.


----------



## FancyMinute (Sep 21, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> YES I DID FIX THE STUTTERING !!!FINALLY!! I feel terrible for not updating this thread, my apologies. What I did that removed all stuttering was a combination of things so bare with me here: a fresh install of windows, unplugged the USB 3.0 cable from my motherboard, set my XMP profile to on and chose the "XMP 2" option in ASUS bios, changed my fps limit on my 165hz monitor from 162 to 163 in Nvidia control panel under "Max Framerate" (this seemed to be a more stable limit for some bizarre reason), completely uninstalled MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner as these introduced stuttering for me, Turned ON GPU Scheduling in Windows settings, turned on high performance power mode, turned off xbox game mode/dvr, and I also disabled all background apps in settings. The difference is night and day. Been dealing with stuttering for 4 months on my new 2k dollar pc and I can FINALLY enjoy it! There is literally 0 stutter now. PLEASE, if my situation is similar to yours, try out these steps. I suggest trying some of the less extreme stuff first (setting fps limit to 163, turning on XMP 2) before going ahead with a fresh windows install. The smaller things might actually be the issue. Please lmk if they helped you!


Thank you very much for the update i had a similar problem with 3k rig and unplug the front usb did it i'm so happy


----------



## bbacks26 (Sep 21, 2020)

FancyMinute said:


> Thank you very much for the update i had a similar problem with 3k rig and unplug the front usb did it i'm so happy


So glad to hear that man! Crazy how something so unusual like a USB cable can cause stuttering. Enjoy your pc!



Patterned1 said:


> Wow that’s great you got it fixed! Super cool that you can finally enjoy your $2k investment. This experience has made me consider other non-Windows platforms for gaming.
> I am still curious, how much of a chance do you think it was unplugging the USB 3.0 that fixed it? Maybe you could plug it back in and see if the problem returns?
> Thank you very much for coming back and letting us know what you did to fix it. It is certainly a contribution to the community.


After further testing, yes it was the usb cable all this time! I have no clue how or why this would affect my pc performance but unplugging the cable removed all stutters.



WarTherapy1195 said:


> i was a bit drunk when i wrote this but what i wanted to say is the still the same.
> 
> i had massive frametime issues in every existing game (not in browsers, or on the desktop)
> 
> ...


Just wanted to say thank you so much for replying to this thread! Unplugging the usb cable fixed my stutters as well! I can finally enjoy my PC now cause of you


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Sep 21, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you so much for replying to this thread! Unplugging the usb cable fixed my stutters as well! I can finally enjoy my PC now cause of you


nothing to thank for.

i am happy that i could help you!


----------



## Ilionral (Sep 29, 2020)

Unplugging the usb cable fixed my stutters  .  _.XD


----------



## goldgin (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi, I just wanted to post my stupid mistake about the USB front-cover cable. In my case the fault was also  the cable but the reason was so stupid: it was blocking the GPU fan!!! I just moved it away so the fan could turn and everything was fixed.

I'm lucky it didn't explode... anyway, hope I helped.


----------



## davipn (Oct 9, 2020)

im sad my problem is not the usb..


----------



## Acaelus (Oct 9, 2020)

davipn said:


> im sad my problem is not the usb..


Same for me.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 10, 2020)

well then.. i would just rebuild my pc from scratch to be honest. 
trying many little tweaks and possible solutions is more painful. 

flashing the bios again, reseat CPU, RAM, all PSU cables, blank windows installation, no xmp or overclocks and try it again.


----------



## n0to420 (Oct 15, 2020)

ereko said:


> If youre willing to give me all the rights with teamviewer I can take a look. I have fixed many of these problems before if you search my messages.



wanna take a shot at my setup? Having same issues as OP for months now .. tried everything


----------



## Momar97 (Oct 21, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am experiencing stuttering / frame time spikes in every game I play. I have spent days trying to diagnose what could be causing them but to no success. This same problem was happening on my old PC that I fully upgraded 2 weeks ago and the issue is still occurring. PLEASE if you have any input/suggestions let me know because I am losing my mind over this issue.
> MY SPECS:
> ...


I just wanna say that I'm happy and sad on the same time, cuz I thought i'm the only one who's having this issue even though I looked a lot around the internet. My issue is kinda the same any game I play whenver the fps goes up or down I get this micro spike stutter. For example, if my fps is 144 and it changes to 143 or 145 like one percent different I will get the micro stutter for no reasone. Also, I litearlly tried to do everything, but nothing worked or fixed the issue.

This is my specs:
Intel Core i7-10700
Gigabyte B460 AORUS PRO AC
Nvidia RTX 2070 Super
XPG GAMMIX S11 Pro 1TB SSD
TEAMGROUP-UD4-3000 2x8GB RAM


----------



## LapizTheRelic (Oct 26, 2020)

Momar97 said:


> I just wanna say that I'm happy and sad on the same time, cuz I thought i'm the only one who's having this issue even though I looked a lot around the internet. My issue is kinda the same any game I play whenver the fps goes up or down I get this micro spike stutter. For example, if my fps is 144 and it changes to 143 or 145 like one percent different I will get the micro stutter for no reasone. Also, I litearlly tried to do everything, but nothing worked or fixed the issue.
> 
> This is my specs:
> Intel Core i7-10700
> ...


Have you had any luck this has recently starting to happen to my pc and I have tried everything


----------



## kryztripleb (Oct 29, 2020)

LapizTheRelic said:


> Have you had any luck this has recently starting to happen to my pc and I have tried everything




I've tried everything. No idea what is going on but im sure its something in my house that's causing interference with something.

I've ran so many tests. I thought my PC was screwing up so I went and bought a new one (planned to buy and test then return) , and guess what? Same stutter/freezing on BRAND new PC

So I thought it must be my internet right? Nothing looks wrong with my internet, Fibre 600 upload/Download but still. I go and change providers to a brand new internet for 2 days (test and return), guess what? Same stutter.

Can't be the PC, can't be the Internet? Must be the electricity...right?

I went and bought a UPS, plugged in everything so it runs off battery and nothing to due with the electricity in the house, guess what. Same stutter... so it can't be the electricity outlet..

It's super frustrating. Im in a group where like 60 ppl have this problem and are trying to track down whats going on.. 

I ordered a furman power conditioner and it will be here on Friday so i'll let you know. But apparently it works but the problem comes back... but theres ways to make it better atleast and not stutter so bad.

We are guessing it has to do with the noise levels . I have no idea. I just don't want to be stuck with this forever.

If your PC has this problem you might be noticing ur monitor clarity gone to shit.. like it will show 200 FPS but it looks like 30. If thats happening and ur stuttering then most likely its the same problem we have. The interference with the power or whatever it does makes it look like shit sometimes.. It comes and goes for me...


----------



## HTC (Oct 29, 2020)

bbacks26 said:


> YES I DID FIX THE STUTTERING !!!FINALLY!! I feel terrible for not updating this thread, my apologies. What I did that removed all stuttering was a combination of things so bare with me here: a fresh install of windows, unplugged the USB 3.0 cable from my motherboard, set my XMP profile to on and chose the "XMP 2" option in ASUS bios, changed my fps limit on my 165hz monitor from 162 to 163 in Nvidia control panel under "Max Framerate" (this seemed to be a more stable limit for some bizarre reason), completely uninstalled MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner as these introduced stuttering for me, Turned ON GPU Scheduling in Windows settings, turned on high performance power mode, turned off xbox game mode/dvr, and I also disabled all background apps in settings. The difference is night and day. Been dealing with stuttering for 4 months on my new 2k dollar pc and I can FINALLY enjoy it! There is literally 0 stutter now. PLEASE, if my situation is similar to yours, try out these steps. I suggest trying some of the less extreme stuff first (setting fps limit to 163, turning on XMP 2) before going ahead with a fresh windows install. The smaller things might actually be the issue. Please lmk if they helped you!



You may want to request a moderator's help in order to add "Solved" to the OP's title, as well as this post to the OP, so that people finding this topic can know right away what fixed it.


----------



## Acaelus (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm about to scream. I have tested every component in the pc by swapping it out. I now have a brand new pc down to the boot drive and Windows install. I wiped my old pc and set it up using my wife's Microsoft account... no issue on the old pc.

I don't get it. How on earth is it my Microsoft account!? That is literally the only thing on my new pc that is the same as the old one.

Anyone have any ideas on this?


----------



## depatere (Nov 18, 2020)

I found this thread after being very sad and desperate for a solution.

I just configured a whole new PC including a 5950X and Trident Z RGB 32GB 3200Mhz, fresh install of Windows on a 2TB NVME drive.
I only kept my AX860 Corsair PSU. 

I too capped my FPS to 141 on my Gsync monitor - when it's working, it's buttery smooth, but when I'm walking around looking around, I too get weird framespikes. Sometimes the FPS is not even dropping ( as far as I can see ) - other times it dips to 130 or something and the microsecond it hangs, really destroys the experience for me.

I'm really unhappy with investing alot of money in this and not getting the correct performance out of it...


----------



## Josapswanzi (Nov 19, 2020)

depatere said:


> I found this thread after being very sad and desperate for a solution.
> 
> I just configured a whole new PC including a 5950X and Trident Z RGB 32GB 3200Mhz, fresh install of Windows on a 2TB NVME drive.
> I only kept my AX860 Corsair PSU.
> ...




Same. It almost feels like its breaking all the game engines when i walk and pan the mouse slow. Playing high dpi, low in game sense has helped a little bit. I hate pc so much. Does your problem resolve by using a controller.


----------



## LapizTheRelic (Dec 1, 2020)

kryztripleb said:


> I've tried everything. No idea what is going on but im sure its something in my house that's causing interference with something.
> 
> I've ran so many tests. I thought my PC was screwing up so I went and bought a new one (planned to buy and test then return) , and guess what? Same stutter/freezing on BRAND new PC
> 
> ...


I have not found the solution yet I have tried countless things and replaced the gpu and psu still nothing I would also like to join the group of people you mentioned is it a discord if so can you send me a join link?


----------



## Acaelus (Dec 1, 2020)

LapizTheRelic said:


> I have not found the solution yet I have tried countless things and replaced the gpu and psu still nothing I would also like to join the group of people you mentioned is it a discord if so can you send me a join link?


Try removing your Microsoft account from the pc and create a new one. Don't login to anything Microsoft with your current account. That fixed the issue for me.


----------



## Username1235 (Dec 2, 2020)

My pc has had this problem since the day I got it. Same as op my fps drops only by 1-5 fps and causes a micro stutter. My can can get 200-400 fps in some games still gets stutters on any frame cap limit. 60 fps I drop about 2 fps,144 fps i drop about 3-4 fps, 165 fps i drop about 5-7 fps. And every little frame drop be it 3 fps causes a noticeable stutter. Please keep this thread going as it's still not clear what the actual problem is. Would a ups help?


----------



## aerohorn (Dec 5, 2020)

I have same problem with stutters after upgrade my pc and reinstalling windows. Looks like nvidia drivers or other drivers or even windows conflicts with each other. Trying all proposed options and fixes. Nothing works.


----------



## Fluidz (Dec 9, 2020)

Username1235 said:


> My pc has had this problem since the day I got it. Same as op my fps drops only by 1-5 fps and causes a micro stutter. My can can get 200-400 fps in some games still gets stutters on any frame cap limit. 60 fps I drop about 2 fps,144 fps i drop about 3-4 fps, 165 fps i drop about 5-7 fps. And every little frame drop be it 3 fps causes a noticeable stutter. Please keep this thread going as it's still not clear what the actual problem is. Would a ups help?



Sounds exactly like what I'm seeing in Destiny 2 since Beyond Light was released (latest DLC), 1-5fps drop and it stutters each time.  Regardless of what framerate I cap at.  These 1-5fps drops are actually 0.1 and 1% frametime spikes that the framerate counter does not show.


----------



## andi0139 (Dec 11, 2020)

Same here, stutter in all games with rtx 3090, ryzen 5800x, already swapped from 9900k to 5800x, swapped ssd, swapped rtx 3090, new windows installed, same stutter. PSU Rog Thor 1200w.

Heres a video of my stutter. it starts at 1:10, 4 stutters after another, goes like this all few minutes. Drivers all up to date. wtf could be wrong here


----------



## Phazy23 (Dec 27, 2020)

Really glad to have found this thread since I have very similar issues over several PC builds for over 2 years now. I am an avid VR player so micro stutters like these really take the fun out of virtual reality and its immersion. I have basically replaced every component in my beast PC (some several times) and yet nothing is helping. I did try taking my rig to a friends house and plugging it in there to see if it's some sort of power issue in our house. While it does run noticeably better on a different power outlet there's still stutters and what feels like "repeating frames" while in VR. I do get the same stutter issue with desktop pc games as well but I don't notice it as much there. The Steam VR performance graph shows sharp CPU and GPU frame time spikes in an ever repeating pattern. When stuff gets heavy the whole graph turns red/orange and I will keep dropping frames until it catches up after a bunch of seconds. I am still losing my mind about this...

Intel Core i7-10700K
32Gig of Ram @ 3200MHz
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER
Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB NVMe M.2 for Windows 10
Corsair RM1000x PSU
1440p Monitor @ 144Hz


----------



## GaucovyAero (Dec 27, 2020)

Phazy23 said:


> Really glad to have found this thread since I have very similar issues over several PC builds for over 2 years now. I am an avid VR player so micro stutters like these really take the fun out of virtual reality and its immersion. I have basically replaced every component in my beast PC (some several times) and yet nothing is helping. I did try taking my rig to a friends house and plugging it in there to see if it's some sort of power issue in our house. While it does run noticeably better on a different power outlet there's still stutters and what feels like "repeating frames" while in VR. I do get the same stutter issue with desktop pc games as well but I don't notice it as much there. The Steam VR performance graph shows sharp CPU and GPU frame time spikes in an ever repeating pattern. When stuff gets heavy the whole graph turns red/orange and I will keep dropping frames until it catches up after a bunch of seconds. I am still losing my mind about this...
> 
> Intel Core i7-10700K
> 32Gig of Ram @ 3200MHz
> ...


Have you tried everything mentioned in this thread? Mainly disconnecting the USB 3.0 front panel cable from your motherboard? That seems to help.


----------



## Fluidz (Dec 28, 2020)

Can anyone relate with this?

Unigine Heaven running in fullscreen mode.

- Refresh rate : 144hz (Monitor Acer xb271hu)
- Vsync : Forced off in the Nvidia control panel
- Gsync : Fullscreen mode

The issue : In a couple of the scene transitions in Unigine Heaven, when the framerate changes suddenly from around 80fps to 240fps and the framerate jumps up way past the refresh rate, the screen will freeze (hiccup) for half a second.  Yes it happens when the framerate suddenly shoots upwards, not downwards.  I can't work out why this is happening.

I have repeated this many times and it seems to occur over and over, yet I Clean installed Windows 10 20h2 on a SSD (this issue isn't specific to v20h2).  I ensured no apps running in the background.  Gpu/cpu/hd/ram usage low and sitting idle. Tested at least 5 different Nvidia drivers.

I have changed the ram/changed the SSD/changed the graphics card (2080ti), set Unigine heaven to prefer maximum performance in NVCP.  I have a feeling either my Gsync monitor/Ryzen 3700x cpu is playing a role in this issue.

And like many of you, when Gsync is enabled I also have an issue in many games, when the framerate drops slightly it causes a half a second stutter, and I have to cap the framerate so it doesn't drop so much.


----------



## Phazy23 (Dec 30, 2020)

GaucovyAero said:


> Have you tried everything mentioned in this thread? Mainly disconnecting the USB 3.0 front panel cable from your motherboard? That seems to help.


I tried most of the things suggested here, yeah! Just yesterday I disconnected my USB 3.0 front panel cable from the motherboard and it didn't fix anything as expected.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 30, 2020)

Phazy23 said:


> I tried most of the things suggested here, yeah! Just yesterday I disconnected my USB 3.0 front panel cable from the motherboard and it didn't fix anything as expected.


I also tried disconnecting USB 3.0 front panel and HD audio front panel connectors after trying many other things, and I am still experiencing issues.


----------



## andrijaGTI (Jan 9, 2021)

ereko said:


> If youre willing to give me all the rights with teamviewer I can take a look. I have fixed many of these problems before if you search my messages.


If you will help me let's do it, I also have this problem.
Tried all of those tips on youtube and steam about decreasing that lagging and stuttering, but it didn't help me with stuttering, just increased my fps a little
On every 1 or 2 seconds it goes from 110 to 30 fps in a millisecond and back
I have done: formating windows
updating ALL drivers
reinstalling steam and CSGO 3 times
all those priority things for games only
boost programs (timer resolution, process lasso, park control)
It's so annoying because in csgo (it's also in pubg lite, but smaller problem) I feel like I don't have hands, when enemy turns up frame drops and I can't even hit them


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 10, 2021)

andrijaGTI said:


> If you will help me let's do it, I also have this problem.


He's no longer a member as all assistance is to be rendered via the forum publicly.
But if you think he's not a scammer I have a bridge for sale.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 18, 2021)

andrijaGTI said:


> If you will help me let's do it, I also have this problem.
> Tried all of those tips on youtube and steam about decreasing that lagging and stuttering, but it didn't help me with stuttering, just increased my fps a little
> On every 1 or 2 seconds it goes from 110 to 30 fps in a millisecond and back
> I have done: formating windows
> ...


I'm starting to wonder if this is a CS:GO issue due to an update by Valve or a graphics driver change related to the Source engine. Do you play Valorant by chance? Try installing it (F2P game, and you might like it) and see if you experience the same frame drops/lag spikes. I do not. Nor do I experience the drops/stutters in numerous other games.

I have been experiencing a similar issue and so has another friend of mine. I only experience the lag spikes in CSGO. I've tried an insanely long list of tweaks, 'fixes', reformats, and reinstalls and the problem still remains. I've basically given up and accepted the occasional stutter/lag spike. I feel as if I've read every thread on the internet about it at this point, and it isn't an uncommon issue. I simply can't be bothered anymore trying to root out the cause and I hope it just goes away... But for now it is playable. 

Good luck.


----------



## Asuna (Jan 22, 2021)

Drizzt5 said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this is a CS:GO issue due to an update by Valve or a graphics driver change related to the Source engine. Do you play Valorant by chance? Try installing it (F2P game, and you might like it) and see if you experience the same frame drops/lag spikes. I do not. Nor do I experience the drops/stutters in numerous other games.
> 
> I have been experiencing a similar issue and so has another friend of mine. I only experience the lag spikes in CSGO. I've tried an insanely long list of tweaks, 'fixes', reformats, and reinstalls and the problem still remains. I've basically given up and accepted the occasional stutter/lag spike. I feel as if I've read every thread on the internet about it at this point, and it isn't an uncommon issue. I simply can't be bothered anymore trying to root out the cause and I hope it just goes away... But for now it is playable.
> 
> Good luck.


did you find i fix for this, as when i cap my fps at 129 i have no spikes but when i play the game uncapped it has the problems even though there is no major fps drop


----------



## Drizzt5 (Jan 28, 2021)

Asuna said:


> did you find i fix for this, as when i cap my fps at 129 i have no spikes but when i play the game uncapped it has the problems even though there is no major fps drop


I haven't noticed a difference when capped or uncapped, but I'm trying some new stuff to eliminate or reduce the stuttering.

edit: one thing I tried that might be helping is moving my m2 SSD from the PCIe slot to the slower chipset slot


----------



## SomeOne99h (Feb 9, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> Go to this thread and read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

I have the same problem. Got a new PC 2 years ago and since then I have micro stutter or frame time spikes in almost every game. I swapped every component and tried every fix I could find and nothing helped. 

I love pc gaming but I‘m about to sell everything and switch to a console because this is driving me nuts


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2021)

Loeksch said:


> I have the same problem. Got a new PC 2 years ago and since then I have micro stutter or frame time spikes in almost every game. I swapped every component and tried every fix I could find and nothing helped.
> 
> I love pc gaming but I‘m about to sell everything and switch to a console because this is driving me nuts



G-Sync , FreeSync?


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> G-Sync , FreeSync?


Yes I bought a LG 27GL850 because I have hoped that would fix it but it sadly did nothing.


----------



## HD64G (Feb 25, 2021)

Changing from fake fullscreen mode to exclusive fullscreen might help. At least test it.


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes I normally play every game in exclusive fullscreen and disable full screen optimization. Also I disable my second screen when gaming.

Furthermore I already tried every fix mentioned in this thread and probably a few more.
Im asking myself if Im just too sensitve and its normal to have a bit stutter in a few games.

When reading threads about this topic, there are always a few people that say, that the games are at fault and its normal. Then there is another group, that says its absolutely not normal and somethings definitly wrong.

I don‘t now, its just very tiring and frustrating.

Edit: But I don‘t want to be unconstructive  so here a few things I have tried and I have not seen in this thread. Maybe it will help somebody:
- change your graphics card from line based interrupts to message signaled interrupts ( there are a few tutorials about how to to that on the internet, im not sure if im allowed to post links) 
- deactivate your onboard sound card if you dont use it
- have your game launchers and games on seperate disks


----------



## HD64G (Feb 25, 2021)

If you use G-sync or freesync have you tried with that on and off? Does it change anything to you?


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

HD64G said:


> If you use G-sync or freesync have you tried with that on and off? Does it change anything to you?


Yes I have tried any combination of, gysnc on/off vsync forced on off in driver or game, capped frames with rtss or in driver. The stuttering is always there.


----------



## HD64G (Feb 25, 2021)

Rtss or a plugin of it might be the culprint now that you mentioned it. Did you tried to uninstall it?


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Rtss or a plugin of it might be the culprint now that you mentioned it. Did you tried to uninstall it?


Yeah I use the nvidia driver to limit frames to 141 fps at the moment.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2021)

OS and games loading from SSD?


----------



## uJamBo (Feb 25, 2021)

have you checked your windows error logs?


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> OS and games loading from SSD?


OS and games are running from two seperate Samsung 970evo nvme ssds.


uJamBo said:


> have you checked your windows error logs?


I have checked them, but thats a while ago. Have you something specific in mind?


----------



## HD64G (Feb 25, 2021)

What's your CPU?


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 25, 2021)

HD64G said:


> What's your CPU?


My full specs right now:
CPU: i7 9700k
MB: Z390 Aorus Pro
RAM: 2x 16 GB G.Skill RipJaws 3200 Mhz
GPU: Asus ROG Strix RTX3080 OC
Storage: 256 GB 970Evo Nvme (OS)
               1TB 970Evo Nvme (Games)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H150i Pro AiO (iCue not installed)
Case: PHANTEKS Eclipse P500A


----------



## HD64G (Feb 25, 2021)

Loeksch said:


> Yeah I use the nvidia driver to limit frames to 141 fps at the moment.


Maybe the driver limiter cause this stuttering. Try V-sync.


----------



## Domski (Feb 26, 2021)

I just made an account because this thread is awesome and not dead!

I have the same problems as OP and many others in here.

Below I'm going to post the link to a random RivaTuner reading.
This one wasn't that bad but there were still some times where I could definitely feel it happening (Frametimes spiking from avg 3ms to 50ms).
This is with the new rig. At first I thought the temps still seemed a bit high but according to AMD it's normal for the 5600X to go to 90°+ under load.
What's more interesting is that whenever a single thread has high load is when I often can feel a stutter, maybe that is a good place to start?

I have also tried pretty much everything, including but not limited to:

upgrading important parts of my rig (CPU, Mobo, Drives, Monitor)
A million things befor *finally *reinstalling Windows on both the SSD and HDD. (Should rule out any software issues or drive issues, because with nothing but Windows and Steam.. you know)
disconnecting the USB 3.0 front connector
VSYNC and fps limiter posted in this thread
Nvidia driver uninstall (pointless due to Windows reinstall)
Countless BIOS settings but even this shouldn't change much because of the Mobo upgrade

I'm *really *fucking lost as to what I should even try next. I can't afford to spend 200€ on a UPS limiter but I'm also not sure if that would even help because I recently moved country and I seem to remember having these freezes before (But I'm not 100% certain on that).

Anyone got something new? Upgrading PSU is probably what I'll do next.



Loeksch said:


> Yes I normally play every game in exclusive fullscreen and disable full screen optimization. Also I disable my second screen when gaming.
> 
> Furthermore I already tried every fix mentioned in this thread and probably a few more.
> Im asking myself if Im just too sensitve and its normal to have a bit stutter in a few games.
> ...


Following up on your comment because it's so damn relatable lol

It's not like the freezes are second long (They used to be but with the new CPU that almost never happens anymore) but they *are there* and for example in CS I often die if my aim gets messed up because my crosshair stays in place during a flick even though I'm moving my mouse.

And I know that I'm quite sensitive to input lag and fps changes compared to friends of mine but then again I don't think even those micro stutters should be happening at all or this frequent!

I'll repost a mild instance of the stutters and if anybody else wants to post theirs too you can download this tool called CapFrameX (Or just use Riva Tuner directly).

This is the Frametime reading
And a 60fps clip showcasing it a little bit
-
60fps, a little bit worse stuttering but still okay(ish)
It might be hard to see for some people but if you look at the graph in the top left you will see little spikes every now and then - right when the freezes happen.
This is much more noticeable for me playing on 240hz and controlling the mouse and keyboard.

*Old System:*
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.7
GPUs: RX580 then a GTX 1080 TI
Mobo: ASUS ROG Strix B350f
RAM: 2x16 G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 but only working at 1200 (Tested for RAM issues with Windows built-in tool but it found no problems)
Windows 10 on an SSD, games on HDD
*New System:*
CPU: Ryzen 5600X
GPU: Watercooled GTX 1080 TI
Mobo: Gigabyte B550 AORUS Elite
RAM: 2x16 G.Skill Ripjaws 3200
Windows 10 on an SSD, games on M.2 SSD


----------



## oobymach (Feb 26, 2021)

Have you set gpu to msi (message signaled interrupts) mode?

Download the msi util v3 here









						MSI_util_v3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Run as admin, check the msi box for your gpu and apply in top right corner, restart and re-run the utility to see if your gpu has a negative number instead of a positive one. If it doesn't change update your graphics driver and re-run the utility (all you should have to do to switch to msi mode is check the box, apply and restart).






Also if it's win 10 you're using try this.

1.Search and open Exploit Protection
2.Once on Exploit protection page, set Control flow guard (CFG) to OFF.
3.Restart

And make sure nvidia control panel 3d settings/global settings power management mode is prefer maximum performance and low latency mode is ultra.


----------



## Domski (Feb 26, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Have you set gpu to msi (message signaled interrupts) mode?
> 
> Download the msi util v3 here
> 
> ...


So I just enabled MSI and .... by god I've gotta admit I shed a tear!

Been fighting with this shit for over a year and this SETTING almost fixes the entire thing?!!

I don't wanna say it's completely gone yet but I *instantly *felt a difference and after testing in Overwatch for about 20 minutes the frametimes rarely spiked - and when they did, it was only to less than 10ms (Before it could sometimes be over 100ms+).

THANK YOU SO MUCH

I will test other games tomorrow (Currently 6AM here I haven't slept) and update this comment if any issues arise. For anybody else, definitely try this too!

PS: You don't know how long I hesitated to click the download button on the _tiny, random zip file on mediafire from a random user that needs to be run in privileged mode_ that you posted haha


----------



## Loeksch (Feb 26, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Maybe the driver limiter cause this stuttering. Try V-sync.


I think i‘ve tried this before, but I will check that again!



Loeksch said:


> I think i‘ve tried this before, but I will check that again!


Same behavior


----------



## Domski (Feb 26, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Have you set gpu to msi (message signaled interrupts) mode?
> 
> Download the msi util v3 here
> 
> ...


Update: Tested CS:GO and Apex and now I'm quite sad again because this fix only seemed to work for Overwatch. In CS the stuttering is really bad and it's either gotten worse because of this change or just because it's a random bad day :/ Back to square one I guess


----------



## asmodeuz10 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello! I got the same problem and i tried almost everything in this topic.
Last week i bought a gaming laptop and my fps drops to 30-40 from 90 on Warzone with all the settings on high, same happens in cs:go, the drop appear once in 20-30 seconds and lasts for a second or two but its very frustrating, most of the times it gets me when i'm fighting other people.
My specs are these:
Lenovo Legion 7i 240hz 500nits
Intel Core i7 10750h
16 GB RAM
1 TB SSD
1 integrated intel hd graphics
1 dedicated nvdia rtx 2070 with max q design
it's the same even in GTA V while in Doom Eternal i haven't noticed to happen
I will send 30E to whoever helps me deal with it


----------



## LapizTheRelic (Mar 5, 2021)

bbacks26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am experiencing stuttering / frame time spikes in every game I play. I have spent days trying to diagnose what could be causing them but to no success. This same problem was happening on my old PC that I fully upgraded 2 weeks ago and the issue is still occurring. PLEASE if you have any input/suggestions let me know because I am losing my mind over this issue.
> MY SPECS:
> ...


yo have you found a fix yet


----------



## mohamedibrahim1623@gmail. (Mar 9, 2021)

I have the exact same issue guys, but what happened to me is that I purchased GTX 1050 Ti Low profile and it was working perfect first 3 days then all the sudden all the same problem listed above happens in all games GPU usage fluctuates a lot causing lag spikes while average fps is 65 the lag spikes cause game to go under 10 FPS. I disconnected 3.0 usb cable from front panel, I have another one in back panel but I cannot disconnect it, it seems like it helped a bit but did not fix the problem. The only thing in my pc that I have 255w PSU and I am running GTX 1050 ti low profile. People telling me that it might be a power issue. I am stuck in this problem for more than a week now, and am thinking of returning my graphics card if I did not solve this problem soom


----------



## stutterlord (Mar 10, 2021)

same problem here. been dealing with it for almost 2 years.  ive actually tried two computers and its about the same ???

ive played dozens of games, they all have frametime stuttering and hitching. most recent is sniper ghost warrior 3.  i use rivatuner to look at the frame graph, and it will randomly have a huge spike and freeze for a minute.  is this a household power related issue? do we all just need a UPS or whatever?   ive swapped out basically every part of my PC, and have tried 2 different computers.  all games stutter. I too just want to sell my PC and go buy a console, its ruining all enjoyment.  i have a generic 60hz 1080p monitor.   using a GTX 1080 and ryzen 2600.

both comptuers i have tried have had Ryzen 2600's and nvidia GTX 1060/1080 cards.   maybe AMD is just shit?  Does anyone have these sort of issue with Intel?

checkout my thread here,  detailing all of the stuff ive done thus faR:

https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/every-single-game-stutters-please-help.3680805/?view=date



heres a livestream i just did, check the frametime graph on top left.  checkout all the spikes and stutters.  is that normal? I Dont think so.


----------



## Domski (Mar 14, 2021)

LatencyMon test with 3000us delay today!
It seems like ndis.sys is causing a lot of delay and this might honestly be a problem that could cause stutters but I have no idea at all how to go about fixing this. Like I said my system ist actually pretty modern so there really shouldn't be any issues with audio latency!

Also, I've installed the Windows Performance Recorder/Analyzer and recorded a reading where I got a decent amount of lag. But when I open it in the analyzer I have NO idea what I'm looking at or how to find what is causing the spikes so ..

*Old System:*
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 @ 3.7
GPUs: RX580 then a GTX 1080 TI
Mobo: ASUS ROG Strix B350f
RAM: 2x16 G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 but only working at 1200 (Tested for RAM issues with Windows built-in tool but it found no problems)
Windows 10 on an SSD, games on HDD
*New System:*
CPU: Ryzen 5600X
GPU: Watercooled GTX 1080 TI
Mobo: Gigabyte B550 AORUS Elite
RAM: 2x16 G.Skill Ripjaws 3200
Windows 10 on an SSD, games on M.2 SSD


----------



## Imran Hakimi (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m having the same issues.. almost every game stutters a lot..


----------



## LapizTheRelic (Mar 19, 2021)

This problem is driving me nuts I have just replaced all the parts in my pc and I still have the same issue I just want to be able to game in peace


----------



## Imran Hakimi (Mar 20, 2021)

LapizTheRelic said:


> This problem is driving me nuts I have just replaced all the parts in my pc and I still have the same issue I just want to be able to game in peace


that sucks! you’ve replaced every single parts?


----------



## HungryTunney (Mar 21, 2021)

I had a very similar issue as those described here that I've been trying to troubleshoot for months. At first it seemed like my CPU and some other components needed an upgrade due to seeing CPU usage max out in the task manager. I do think it was time for an upgrade either way, and ended up upgrading everything in the computer, keeping only the case, GPU, CD drive and the old HDD and SDD as spare storage drives, using a new SDD as the primary drive.

The stuttering was lessened and almost negligible for most games but for some games it was really obvious still with FPS drops from 160 to as low as 130 with a quarter second stutter. Almost game breaking for some games in that instant!

Went through all the troubleshooting in this thread, focusing on things like power, GPU, and even case cables as potential sources of my frustration but nothing I was trying was solving the issue. Eventually, my friend and I had the realization that the GPU and the case were not the only old components in the computer, and decided to try testing without the old drives plugged in. We were able to identify that the culprit likely all this time was the old HDD. With it unplugged from the motherboard, the stuttering is completely gone. With it plugged back in, the stuttering is back within seconds or minutes. Even out of games I can perceive the stuttering at times!

So, for those still stuck, consider testing without some of your drives and see if something is going on there, the culprit could be an old, dying hard drive!


----------



## Molbu (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve had the same problem since November last year. I replaced the gpu for a 3070 and stutters began, so obviously would think it was the new gpu causing them, I then replaced it with a RX 6800 and issue continued so was left confused... I then progressed to replace EVERY single part one by one doing process of elimination however I literally replaced everything and it still continued. So after this I decided to build another brand new pc with a 5600x 3060ti and the exact same issues of frame time spikes and stutters continued. So I thought maybe I was being an idiot and was doing something wrong so I bought a pre built pc of high spec yet again... same issue again! Doesn’t matter what game, online or offline they’d all have frame time spikes of different severities but it would always be there.

Seeing as I’ve gone through 4 pcs and 100+hrs troubleshooting over the months it’s safe to say it’s not hardware related, it’s not peripheral related because I done clean installs of windows using all different peripherals so it just leaves the electricity as the common denominator. I did test 1 of the pcs having issues in a different house and the issues were still there so my current thought process is that my electricity is corrupting a part or parts to the point where they wouldn’t work on a different supply of electricity anyways.

I’m carrying out the next step this week which is another new pc, a new monitor, new cables, new keyboard and mouse and taking it to a different house straight away paired with a power conditioning surge protector to test and not even attempting at mine. If it works fine I’ll then be taking it home to use and however like I said it’ll be also paired with the power conditioner etc in the hopes this cleans up the electricity before it hits my pc not even giving it the chance to ruin it. If it does continue to run smooth at mine I’ll reconnect my original peripherals one by one just to be sure for the 0.01% chance they somehow contributed to the issue.

This issue just doesn’t make sense and anyone I speak to is baffled. The same week before any of these issues when I initially upgraded and had stutters I also had a power outage... so issues have been happening since that week and now hopefully close to getting to the bottom of it, however after everything I have done... it has to be electrical transients or voltage spikes ruining the sensitive components. The electrical suppliers have also fitted a voltage regulator in my house and I’ll get results next week.


----------



## wolfuztein (Mar 27, 2021)

bbacks26 said:


> So glad to hear that man! Crazy how something so unusual like a USB cable can cause stuttering. Enjoy your pc!
> 
> 
> After further testing, yes it was the usb cable all this time! I have no clue how or why this would affect my pc performance but unplugging the cable removed all stutters.
> ...


Whattttttttt bro whattttttttt, It has been for 2 years, I have had the same issue that simple thing has solved it. But the only thing that I do not understand how can a cable effect a system that much, do u know the reason?


----------



## EarthTree (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve had this issue with my laptop. Used to happen watching video(Netflix), then it stopped. Since playing valheim I get it in game and now in dota 2.

ive had success removing it from Netflix I think after an sac scan. but it’s still happening in valheim.

Anyone had success with a laptop? I was excited about the usb issue but I’m guessing a laptop won’t have this anyway. 

anyone still up for diagnosing?


----------



## Naviwinsgg (Mar 31, 2021)

Read the post from "nuggify" on the last page.(bottom)

100+ ms frametime spike on 2 different pc builds. - Page 2 - Blur Busters Forums


----------



## HungryTunney (Apr 11, 2021)

Hey everyone, an update on my side. The post I made a few weeks ago identifying old HDD/SSD as the issue turned out to NOT be the issue. There is nothing wrong with those drives.

The issue ended up being stupider.

After a variety of testing, I eliminated any hardware related items. Hardware was not the issue. Using a clean install and local account, I was able to eliminate the stutters. However, once I logged back into my Microsoft Account, the stutters returned.

After a bit of Googling, I stumbled upon a thread identifying background settings as the source. When I logged into my Microsoft account, my background settings synced up, so this checked out. It turns out that turning OFF the Colors > Automatically pick an accent color from my background was the solution. That setting was the culprit. Using shuffled backgrounds and that option causes the stutters. Every time the background changed, there was stutter. I was able to confirm this with that option selected and using Right Click > Next desktop background on multiple machines to reproduce the stutters I was experiencing. With the option off, the stutters were gone in all cases.

If you're having unexplainable stuttering, check if you use similar background settings and see if that can help you!


----------



## robotbunny (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Been lurking this thread for a while and I'm a little embarrassed to say that just knowing some other people were also having almost inexplicable universal stutters that seemed to defy logic made me feel a bit less like I was going crazy while troubleshooting my problem over the past couple of weeks. Created an account just to post my story and what my solution (knock on wood) turned out to be, just in case it might help some other poor soul out there who feels like they've tried everything to no avail.

So after trying almost every solution I'd found around the web, by chance I happened to leave one my worst offending games (Wreckfest in this case, though the stutters affected everything) open in the background while I was doing some other basic maintenance stuff on my PC. I had the Windows device manager open and noticed that it was randomly refreshing every 20-90 seconds and that whenever it did, the game in the background would stutter/spike hard for a quarter-to-half a second just as it does during play. I expanded all the sections of the device manager but nothing actually appeared to changing when it was polling the hardware like this. Since I'd pulled all my USB cables and devices, case front-side connecters and internal components piece by piece over the course of troubleshooting this I was reasonably sure it wasn't any of the hardware directly attached to my PC.

That left network devices. So I pulled my network cable and... Lo and Behold! The device manager stopped refreshing and the stuttering seemed to stop. Tested the game for while and it was smoooooth like I hadn't seen it in ages. Tried some other games, same result. Problem gone. I plug my cable back in and instantly the problem returned. Device manager is freaking out and stuttering is back with a vengeance. So I set about unplugging all the devices in my network - media server, printer, other PCs, shutting down wifi etc. Nothing changed until I finally got to... my god damn Sony Smart TV! Now I don't know for sure what it's been doing  (I suspect probably announcing itself over and over as a media playback device or something), but it was sitting there on the network forcing a hardware poll on my gaming PC every time it did it, which caused my entire PC to hang for a fraction of a second and random but frequent intervals. I yanked it's cable, left everything else alone... and sweet, sweet smoothness.

*TL;DR: Check your network for rogue devices that might be announcing themselves on your LAN and causing your PC to do a hardware poll. *

(Also check and see if any of your neighbours have random devices like pay TV set top boxes that drop off their wifi and starting hunting around for other networks as it seems this can also cause a similar effect even if they can never actually log on).


----------



## blopez89 (May 4, 2021)

Following this thread as this has been happening to me randomly throughout the time I have built my PC. Originally this was only happening to me intermittingly so I really felt like it was a network thing of some sort. It was almost like it was on a timer, every 20-50 secs usually. Sometimes it got REALLY bad and happened more and more often like every 10 secs. The above comment about checking the TV got me thinking could it be my low battery wireless mouse doing some weird kind of check? I went back to wired mouse and it instantly got better... I know right? DUH. But the thing is this was happening to me before I got this mouse. Coincidence? Maybe. But maybe not. It might be that I have multiple devices that affect my PC this way. Going to work on isolating the issue but to me it really seems like its other devices affecting the computer in my case.


----------



## Dionymous (May 16, 2021)

Hello. In case it could help someone suffering from (unexplicable) framedrops, stuttering or freezing, i share my own experience from my son's Ryzen7, win10 pro desktop, after having tried for months to find out what caused the above symptoms while playing online or even using webex. I could never have imagined that our problems could be caused by a Windows functionality, the slideshow that many of us have as wallpaper. We had it set to change background picture every minute, so everytime it did, we experienced sudden framedrops or freezes. Imagine our frustration, having this happening every one minute! Turned it off by chance and, miraculously, all framedrops/stutters/freezes disappeared! So, my advice is: go to Start> Settings> Personalization> Background and check if you have the Slideshow option enabled and turn it to Picture or Solid color. Avoid installing any theme from Microsoft Store or elsewhere as it might possibly turn on slideshow again, without asking you, or if you do, remember to check the setting i mentioned above. Hope i helped someone a little bit.


----------



## flurpster (May 24, 2021)

robotbunny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Been lurking this thread for a while and I'm a little embarrassed to say that just knowing some other people were also having almost inexplicable universal stutters that seemed to defy logic made me feel a bit less like I was going crazy while troubleshooting my problem over the past couple of weeks. Created an account just to post my story and what my solution (knock on wood) turned out to be, just in case it might help some other poor soul out there who feels like they've tried everything to no avail.
> 
> ...


You sir are a genius!

While my problem wasn't a smart TV I never would've thought to look for network devices to fix this. I had exactly the same issue with device manager. One quick Wireshark packet capture led me to an HP Driver making repeated attempts to talk to a printer that wasn't there. After removing said printer/driver from Settings, Wreckfest now runs buttery smooth like it always should have.

This was giving me so many headaches because it was also happening on my previous computer and I couldn't figure it out. Thank You!


----------



## Reget (May 26, 2021)

robotbunny said:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai caché ce fil pendant un moment et je suis un peu gêné de dire que le simple fait de savoir que d'autres personnes avaient également des bégaiements universels presque inexplicables qui semblaient défier la logique m'a fait sentir un peu moins comme si je devenais fou en résolvant mon problème. ces dernières semaines. J'ai créé un compte juste pour publier mon histoire et ce que ma solution (frapper du bois) s'est avérée être, juste au cas où cela pourrait aider une autre pauvre âme qui a l'impression d'avoir tout essayé en vain.
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous.
Tout d'abord, je voulais vous remercier. J'ai eu exactement le même problème, j'avais des soucis sur tous mes jeux (édition définitive mafia, RE remake 2 & 3, Wreckfest etc.). J'avais remarqué qu'il y avait un lien entre le réseau Ethernet (pic d'activité et baisse de la charge du GPU). En désactivant la carte réseau, tout allait bien. J'avais mis à jour le pilote mais toujours le même. Je pensais donc à une erreur de carte réseau et je suis tombé sur votre message en sachant que j'ai aussi un téléviseur intelligent Sony (kd-49xf9005). J'ai donc essayé de le débrancher et cela fonctionne très bien. Cependant, comment avez-vous résolu votre problème sans débrancher la télévision? J'ai désactivé le réveil sur LAN ainsi que la télécommande. Je vais voir si cela résout le problème. Comme vous, je me suis inscrit exprès pour apporter ma réponse et vous remercier encore une fois!


----------



## Voodoochild1974 (Jun 26, 2021)

Deleted member 193596 said:


> i need to tell you something important.
> 
> i had the EXACT SAME SITUATION as you since over a YEAR.
> 
> ...


I have a Corsair 5000X and I just tried unplugging the USB 3...and it works.

In Doom Eternal (game I use for testing) I would get one off spikes opening doors, gore kills, chainsaw kills and a few others. Just one sudden spike and then back to normal. But now when I remove the USB 3, I get one rare one in a cut scene or none at all.

Why on earth would it do this? And how do we buy a case that will not do it as it seems to affect a few brands?


----------



## ozzyozzy (Jul 12, 2021)

I had i7 4770k 760gtx 2x8Ram 750 bronze 80+ , dual boot, both win7 and win10 had no stuttering or frametime spikes. 760gtx died, 1060 6gb replacement and stuttering/frametime spikes is there no matter what i tried. I will go crazy soon. I had to lower msi afterburner monitoring > polling period to 100ms to see what is happening. It is mostly when i move around it is happening, when i stop moving 60 secs not a single spike, if i move instant frame drops and spikes again. When polling was 1000-2000ms i was not seeing huge fps drops, i was thinking only 3-5fps drops from 60. But with polling 100ms i can see my fps goes down near 35 40 area instantly and goes back to 60 at those crazy spikes. On win7 if i change windows aero theme to windows 7 basic or windows classic, spikes are way way MORE often.  LatencyMon is not showing crazy driver latency (50-130) but highest measured interrupt to process latency goes to 1k to 20k !!! .
It only gives "Your system appears to be having trouble handling real-time audio and other tasks. You are likely to experience buffer underruns appearing as drop outs, clicks or pops. One problem may be related to power management, disable CPU throttling settings in Control Panel and BIOS setup. Check for BIOS updates....." warnings. I want to buy a new pc (i5-11400 asus rog b560-f 2x8 3200 750watt80+Bronze corsair but i began to afraid it will do the same thing. 1060 6gb was not 2nd hand, it was brand new, max 1 year used, undervolted, barely used each week 1-2 games, 3-4hours. Tested all bios settings, usb trick, removed old HDDs, removed usb devices 1 by 1, still the same. I am just so lost.

edit:  What i will do here please? So many IRQ 16 devices on the list


----------



## Cavoo (Jul 15, 2021)

I had same problem. I had sudden 1-2 or 3-5 or 8 FPS drop. And I read this topic and my front panel USB 3.0 was damaged already. I unplagged the USB 3.0 cable and HD Audio cable. Then my proplem is solved. I dont have any sudden FPS drops now. I am so happy.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 15, 2021)

SAMH or SAI


----------



## Cavoo (Jul 15, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> SAMH or SAI


???


----------



## stutterlord (Jul 16, 2021)

Best video I have taken yet which very obviously highlights the peculair issue. I timestamped every single time it made a massive freeze










Open up the video link and click the timestamps in the description to see how obvious it is.

Timestamps are in description of video, but also will put here to illuminate how bad it is. *Something is definitely not right!!*

Ive gone so far to unplug every single thing from my motherboard including RGB, USB 3.0, Reset switch, HD audio..everything that is not essential. Nothing helps.
Please study the framegraph in the video, as it is a very specific type of frame skipping. Its like my computer freezes when trying to process loading new information or something like this. The frame rate and temperature DOES NOT MATTER.. Sometimes it even stutters to 65ms!!!!! IT EVEN HAPPENS If i lock to 30fps..... im stumped!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIMESTAMPS:
0:29
0:45
1:28
1:58
2:30
3:27
4:28
4:45
5:25 (HUGE ONE)
7:50 (HUGE ONE)
8:58 (HUGE ONE)
9:50
10;35
10:55
11:58
12:30
12:59 (HUGE ONE)
13:44 (WORST ONE)
15:00
15:59


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 16, 2021)

sigh this thread is so pointless so many people thinking they have a problem when its just down to there system being just plain slow
too many Randoms in this thread posting about there 'problems' looking for a singular solution to make there slow computers faster or a solution which they can't have which is that whatever problem they think they have is just how the game runs no experience is ever flawless not even on 5000 dollar rigs thats just not how computers work

there is people in this thread with systems that are just plain old
people with systems just plain mis configured
people mistaking poor game optimization for a problem
people not understanding how the underlaying architecture of there system works (guy with the zen+ NO SHIT Sherlock everybody knows those chips have problems with certain workloads 

No everybody go home this thread has devolved into a complete shitshow because of thread jacking and just plain ignorance
if you think you have genuine problem start a new thread don't crap all over this one with your random bs non problem problem

if you have a ryzen 1000/2000 chip then expect frame time consistency  problems particularly in DX11 titles
the solution is overclock the snot out of your system or upgrade it to a more recent platform 
its just how those cpus are for reasons I will not explain in this thread


----------



## stutterlord (Jul 16, 2021)

"if you have a ryzen 1000/2000 chip then expect frame time consistency  problems particularly in DX11 titles"

??? No!  I know this isn't quite right because as you can tell in the video I just linked, its a very peculiar kind of random huge freezing not something like having bad FPS.

I know its not the Ryzen 2600 because someone with the exact same CPU as me, linked a video of himself in the exact same area of Sekiro, where his game is solid line frame time, and mine has random big spikes. It cant be that! So what do you suggest I do then??? How would I go about diagnosing what causes this and how to fix it!!  *IT EVEN HAPPENS IF I LIMIT MY GAMES TO 30FPS *
Videos in question:

MY ryzen2600 frametimes (constant random spikes to 30-60ms)

: 








His ryzen2600 frametime (Completely solid 16.6ms entire time, same scene:


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 16, 2021)

keep running in circles then idc


----------



## Voodoochild1974 (Jul 16, 2021)

stutterlord said:


> "if you have a ryzen 1000/2000 chip then expect frame time consistency  problems particularly in DX11 titles"
> 
> ??? No!  I know this isn't quite right because as you can tell in the video I just linked, its a very peculiar kind of random huge freezing not something like having bad FPS.
> 
> ...


Too many variables for smaller frametime jumps. Streaming data, every bit of tech you have (even some chips are different in the same products) and that is hard to track down. Those bigger ones which are like 100+ remind me of my issue. I did everything, even swapped a few parts and then someone said "pull the USB 3 cable out of your motherboard" I thought no way will that fix it, but it did.

My guess is that my front panel was not grounded. I swapped my case, and all is fine.

If you have tried everything, try that.


----------



## Domski (Sep 6, 2021)

OneMoar said:


> sigh this thread is so pointless so many people thinking they have a problem when its just down to there system being just plain slow
> too many Randoms in this thread posting about there 'problems' looking for a singular solution to make there slow computers faster or a solution which they can't have which is that whatever problem they think they have is just how the game runs no experience is ever flawless not even on 5000 dollar rigs thats just not how computers work
> 
> there is people in this thread with systems that are just plain old
> ...


While you are correct to some extent, there is also space for real unknown issues.

I have the newest Ryzen with the newest Software and I get stutters of the weirdest sort. And don't tell me I don't understand tge architecture when I study computer science. Next I'm going to change my RAM (which memtest says is fine) and then my PSU and after that the issue is probably unfixable because I have tried everything anybody could ever try.


----------



## Momar97 (Sep 6, 2021)

LapizTheRelic said:


> Have you had any luck this has recently starting to happen to my pc and I have tried everything


Nope. Which is so sad


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 7, 2021)

Holy crap! Is this TPU topic in some sort of social media channel or top search result??

If you need analysis of your stutter issue, hijacking this topic wont help you.

What this topic is now is more or less the bottom barrel hobby PC support group. You will only find people with the same problems so you dont have to feel alone.

If you want real help, create a proper topic with detailed descr of the problem and fill in your system specs.



OneMoar said:


> keep running in circles then idc



Im torn between reporting this topic for closure or just watching it popcorn in hand...


----------



## zebra_hun (Sep 7, 2021)

Some tricks:


NVME SSD
Clear Windows without Bloatware
Good CPU
Fast RAM
Limit your FPS (Riva Tuner)
Beer 
I play only BFV. (2560*1440/144Hz) No more FPS Drop, Framerate Spike. CPU is 10850K fix 5 GHz, and fix vcore. RAM speed 4133 MHz, and BFV running fine.
Here is 12 min gameplay. 1% low FPS is stable, it's matter. 3 spikes on timeline are my death and spawnpics. This is BFV ...
This video captured with my old 1080Ti with custom high settings: 1080Ti.
The other one with my new RTX3080 ultra preset: 3080
I'm not a pro gamer, watch just the OSD. I don't use fast sync, Vsync, only Gsync is enabled. VGA isn't overclocked, undervolted. Everything is on default, in nvidia CP, too.


----------



## Yuiiski (Sep 9, 2021)

Molbu said:


> I’ve had the same problem since November last year. I replaced the gpu for a 3070 and stutters began, so obviously would think it was the new gpu causing them, I then replaced it with a RX 6800 and issue continued so was left confused... I then progressed to replace EVERY single part one by one doing process of elimination however I literally replaced everything and it still continued. So after this I decided to build another brand new pc with a 5600x 3060ti and the exact same issues of frame time spikes and stutters continued. So I thought maybe I was being an idiot and was doing something wrong so I bought a pre built pc of high spec yet again... same issue again! Doesn’t matter what game, online or offline they’d all have frame time spikes of different severities but it would always be there.
> 
> Seeing as I’ve gone through 4 pcs and 100+hrs troubleshooting over the months it’s safe to say it’s not hardware related, it’s not peripheral related because I done clean installs of windows using all different peripherals so it just leaves the electricity as the common denominator. I did test 1 of the pcs having issues in a different house and the issues were still there so my current thought process is that my electricity is corrupting a part or parts to the point where they wouldn’t work on a different supply of electricity anyways.
> 
> ...




Hi, did you ever fix your issue? Your issue sounds 100% identical to mine, I have been trying to fix it since 2017 and have gone through four different PC's with the exact same issue. I am so desperate at this point.


----------



## BiFino (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello guys!

I was struggling 3 years with the same problem as you. Games were not smooth as they should be on high-end PC. As somebody has mentioned here - I have changed every single part of my PC/monitor but without success. I have found some article regarding 1000 Hz mouse/keyboard and the software how to force them to use 1000 Hz of the polling rate. And BINGOOO now is the BFV smooth again!!!!









						GitHub - LordOfMice/hidusbf: USB Mice Overclocking Software (for Windows)
					

USB Mice Overclocking Software (for Windows). Contribute to LordOfMice/hidusbf development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				





download the SW - click on CODE and download zip
unzip downloaded SW and unzip folder "hidusbf" as well
open the DRIVER folder and run Setup.exe as admin
here you can choose what device you would like to change (I have changed all my USB devices listed there - you can try what will be best for you)
change RATE to 1000 Hz and hit the button "install service" and then the "restart" button. NOTE - do NOT check "filter on device"
restart your PC
Please let me know if this worked for you. I can sudenly play the games without stuttering. 

Greetings from Slovakia!


----------



## Yuiiski (Sep 10, 2021)

BiFino said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I was struggling 3 years with the same problem as you. Games were not smooth as they should be on high-end PC. As somebody has mentioned here - I have changed every single part of my PC/monitor but without success. I have found some article regarding 1000 Hz mouse/keyboard and the software how to force them to use 1000 Hz of the polling rate. And BINGOOO now is the BFV smooth again!!!!
> 
> ...




Hi, thanks for responding! I just tried what you suggested but sadly it didn't work for me. Thank you anyway.


----------



## NJ000 (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a solution, however it's probably not what you expected






						JustPaste.it - Share Text & Images the Easy Way
					






					justpaste.it
				




I'd advise you to read it all without skimming and please raise awareness by posting this wherever relevant.


----------



## Yuiiski (Sep 19, 2021)

NJ000 said:


> I have a solution, however it's probably not what you expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I just read through your post, glad you fixed it.

Sadly, moving out isn't an option for me, I live in London which means it's way too expensive to just move out. I have honestly tried everything. I got a new PC a few days ago, plugged it in and the stuttering remained straight away. I am 26 and have been playing since I was a little kid, I have never had any issues with gaming up until I moved into my current house back in 2016, since then it's been horrible, I even get stuttering on my PS5 and Xbox Series X. I don't know what to do, gaming was my escape but now I can't even do that. I calculated how much I have spent trying to fix this issue the other day, and I have spent over £9000 since 2017 alone trying to fix it. It's so stressful.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey @bbacks26 check out the thread in my sig - i had a similar issue caused by an android TV spamming my network... and yes that's incredibly weird but it is a reproduceable bug


----------



## bhlzu21 (Oct 10, 2021)

Alright, so now I‘ve made an account to share my experience with this stutter issue… and it is really weird and bizarre 

specs: 
CPU: Intel Core i9 11900
GPU: Gigabyte Nvidia GTX 1070
RAM: 4x16 GB 3200 Corsair Vengeance

After completely rebuilding my setup I also faced this issue. After trying to unplug the USB cable and pulling the network cable and all types of fixes recommended in this thread *I noticed something that I haven‘t read anywhere else. *I noticed the stutter appeared pretty much once a minute and guess what else happened on my PC once a minute… *MY WALLPAPER CHANGES … *I literally just chose a permanent wallpaper and the stutter has been fixed. Like what… WHAT?!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2021)

bhlzu21 said:


> Alright, so now I‘ve made an account to share my experience with this stutter issue… and it is really weird and bizarre
> 
> specs:
> CPU: Intel Core i9 11900
> ...


Oh that's been known for a long time, especially if you use wallpaper engine


----------



## nemofoot (Dec 25, 2021)

bbacks26 said:


> So glad to hear that man! Crazy how something so unusual like a USB cable can cause stuttering. Enjoy your pc!
> 
> 
> After further testing, yes it was the usb cable all this time! I have no clue how or why this would affect my pc performance but unplugging the cable removed all stutters.
> ...


Wow, I can hardly believe it, but unplugging my USB 3 cable may have done the job for me also, will need to do more testing to be sure but I only noticed one small hiccup and it was as the game was autosaving so I'm guessing it was the engine, thank you @bbacks26 , you may have fixed an issue I've spent nearly 3 months trying to fix for me also!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2021)

nemofoot said:


> Wow, I can hardly believe it, but unplugging my USB 3 cable may have done the job for me also, will need to do more testing to be sure but I only noticed one small hiccup and it was as the game was autosaving so I'm guessing it was the engine, thank you @bbacks26 , you may have fixed an issue I've spent nearly 3 months trying to fix for me also!


Glad you found a fix, thanks for posting it helped you too
PC's are so complex, some really weird things can cause problems


----------



## Wasaki (Dec 31, 2021)

zebra_hun said:


> Some tricks:
> 
> 
> NVME SSD
> ...


Hey zebra_hun how do you feel?
may I ask you what your bios setting for 10850k ? and which ram model you have?
Thanks


----------



## Kanon82 (Mar 14, 2022)

ereko said:


> Se sei disposto a darmi tutti i diritti con teamviewer posso dare un'occhiata. Ho già risolto molti di questi problemi se cerchi nei miei messaggi.


 hi, I saw this post, and I read that you have solved these problems several times, I have 2 PCs that are practically similar, and in every game, every time something specific happens it does micro stutter, like load a zone .. a new item ..

CPU Ryzen 9 5900x
massimo b550 gaming carbon
Crucial ballistix 32gb 3600hz
GPu rtx 3080
psu 750w bequiet


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 14, 2022)

bhlzu21 said:


> Alright, so now I‘ve made an account to share my experience with this stutter issue… and it is really weird and bizarre
> 
> specs:
> CPU: Intel Core i9 11900
> ...



Who'd have thought that presenting load to a computer might cause the CPU to do work it can't do for another application at the same time. Especially if both are a graphics related load!

Mind blown, imagine a world where Single core CPUs were all you had


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2022)

Kanon82 said:


> hi, I saw this post, and I read that you have solved these problems several times, I have 2 PCs that are practically similar, and in every game, every time something specific happens it does micro stutter, like load a zone .. a new item ..
> 
> CPU Ryzen 9 5900x
> massimo b550 gaming carbon
> ...


Do you have wallpaper engine running, or are you on windows 11 with TPM enabled?


----------



## Kanon82 (Mar 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Do you have wallpaper engine running, or are you on windows 11 with TPM enabled?


Win10, 21h2 if I'm not wrong, no wallpaper engine


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2022)

Kanon82 said:


> Win10, 21h2 if I'm not wrong, no wallpaper engine


Try disconnecting your network cable if you can, see if it goes away
Then, try setting your network card to private instead of public in windows

(This is related to a thread in my forum signature, where a s;eeping android TV caused my PC to stutter in games
Since you mentioned two PC's, it made me think what may be in common (the network)


----------



## Kanon82 (Mar 16, 2022)

I have to try, I had never thought about the network, since stuttering always happens in the same points or situation .. I tried to change the rams and nothing is not those


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2022)

Kanon82 said:


> I have to try, I had never thought about the network, since stuttering always happens in the same points or situation .. I tried to change the rams and nothing is not those


If it occurs at same points in a game, it is the game itself then. You would need to take it up with game maker.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Mar 16, 2022)

To further the network thought, is there anything polling the network at intervals like wifi analyzers or the like? 

I had a similar issue with Nirsofts WifiWatcher. Every time it polled, I had a stutter. Glasswire can sometimes cause this depending on its settings.


----------



## chaoshusky (Mar 16, 2022)

Yep, it can be strange and seemingly silly things such as leaving something connected via USB that you don't need or your wallpaper changing every 10 minutes..

However, here's what fixed any other random outlying issues i had with sudden stutters/spikes that didn't happen all the time, usually fine but sometimes nope:
Number one: Have a UPS with line smoothing between your AC supply and PC's PSU, try not to have it going through too long of a cable or too many extensions, etc. Also avoid having many things plugged in to the same extension if you still have issues. I don't but none of the switching/linear supplies also connected are causing noise on their output side.
Number two: Use Process Lasso Pro or similar, as this will smooth out random events that affect threading calls/priority, under Windows 10 or 11 (I'm on 11 enterprise) and this was actually the biggest help, as i got sick of using PRIO to tune it myself!
Number three: keep your mobile/cell phone away from your PC! Sounds silly, but you'd be surprised, especially if you have an annoying half glass case like i do! Especially useful when overclocking as well as the first point!
Number 4: try to avoid v-sync or frame-rate locks at the same time! Depending on game or personal preference, or how many FPS you want to pin at, this will vary between how each game/engine handles these options, so experiment. Also, don't feel you *have* to set things to say, 165FPS if your monitor is 165.. That means they support refresh rates *upto* that, so it should run fine below.. 
And number 5: Don't use WiFi for gaming or your main PC! Even though its very mature these days, you *will* notice a difference most times. I'm not in a crowded household, but making sure your machine is in a DMZ if you are sharing can help too, or at least a way to give you network priority if online games only are suffering.


----------



## Kanon82 (Mar 16, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> If it occurs at same points in a game, it is the game itself then. You would need to take it up with game maker.


only happened in one game I would agree with you, but I see it in several games tried these stutters, and has see YouTube videos in the gameplay shown are not seen


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> If it occurs at same points in a game, it is the game itself then. You would need to take it up with game maker.


Another example is antivirus: i had a stutter when i held down a radial menu in star wars squadrons, easily reproducable - and the same stutter in Project zomboid if i sped up game time
Both were caused by bitdefender, somehow - disabling didnt fix it, uninstalling did

After hardwares ruled out, software (including network) comes next


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Another example is antivirus: i had a stutter when i held down a radial menu in star wars squadrons, easily reproducable - and the same stutter in Project zomboid if i sped up game time
> Both were caused by bitdefender, somehow - disabling didnt fix it, uninstalling did
> 
> After hardwares ruled out, software (including network) comes next


It's because a portion was using cpu cycles inspite of being disabled, this dates back to Norton in Windows 9X, disable the AV and the games work fine...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's because a portion was using cpu cycles inspite of being disabled, this dates back to Norton in Windows 9X, disable the AV and the games work fine...


No it was a downright mysteryious bug: no other AV caused those issues and it caused no issues in other games or programs. The AV triggered specific lag only by specific in game actions.

These mystery lag spikes can have a thousand different causes so we can only offer ideas to look at, its upto the end users to find out what their cause is


----------



## KnightLion (Apr 7, 2022)

HungryTunney said:


> Hey everyone, an update on my side. The post I made a few weeks ago identifying old HDD/SSD as the issue turned out to NOT be the issue. There is nothing wrong with those drives.
> 
> The issue ended up being stupider.
> 
> ...


My dude sorry to dig up a old post but by G did this help me out hs. Thanks so much


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2022)

KnightLion said:


> My dude sorry to dig up a old post but by G did this help me out hs. Thanks so much


totally worth bumping it to say the fix helped you, as it gets more attention for others with the same issue as well


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> No it was a downright mysteryious bug: no other AV caused those issues and it caused no issues in other games or programs. The AV triggered specific lag only by specific in game actions.
> 
> These mystery lag spikes can have a thousand different causes so we can only offer ideas to look at, its upto the end users to find out what their cause is



Topic could definitely use a bulleted list of troubleshooting options... and stickied as a best answer at the top of the thread even. I suppose you can't convert the whole thread to a help topic?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> No it was a downright mysteryious bug: no other AV caused those issues and it caused no issues in other games or programs. The AV triggered specific lag only by specific in game actions.
> 
> These mystery lag spikes can have a thousand different causes so we can only offer ideas to look at, its upto the end users to find out what their cause is



Gotta watch out for those overlays some times, even more so when there is more than one active, between vsync, gpu scaling, integer scaling, Anti Lag and enhanced lag can drive one crazy haha. Which has so many outcomes on time framing.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2022)

Vayra86 said:


> Topic could definitely use a bulleted list of troubleshooting options... and stickied as a best answer at the top of the thread even. I suppose you can't convert the whole thread to a help topic?


Infinite and never-ending. I make threads like that, stick them in my sig and then they never get read by new users anyway.


----------



## SpanishGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

HungryTunney said:


> Hey everyone, an update on my side. The post I made a few weeks ago identifying old HDD/SSD as the issue turned out to NOT be the issue. There is nothing wrong with those drives.
> 
> The issue ended up being stupider.
> 
> ...


BROOOOOO!! made an account here just to reply. I almost cried after turning off auto pick colors for my background and the stuttering stopped. It must have synced across my settings when I got a laptop and synced it across my Microsoft account. I played a game with the color accent window opened and saw that every time my background changed and the colors changed would be when my PC stuttered. I switched out my components thinking it was hardware and thought it was my GPU. Since prices finally dropped got a new RTX 3070 only to get the same problem and now realize that it was the stupid accent color setting. Thanks again for posting and hope its just as easy for other people as well


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2022)

Just because this came up in another thread:

Anyone who finds this thread looking for answers: cap your FPS 2 below your refresh rate. (In order of preference: game options first, then Nvidia/AMD control panels, then afterburners sister program RTSS)

Just try it. Render latency can drastically reduce, as well as cutting the power used and heat produced in your PC giving an overall smoother experience

Artificially capping mine to the "bad" config of too powerful hardware hitting the Vsync limit was just... oh god. Stuttery mess.


----------



## Wasaki (Jun 28, 2022)

It doesn't do anything on my pc.
I hoped only hope 1 day wants to know which part causing this.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2022)

Wasaki said:


> It doesn't do anything on my pc.
> I hoped only hope 1 day wants to know which part causing this.


You will - it's just that there is a lot of potential causes, in software and hardware.


----------



## Wasaki (Jun 28, 2022)

I have Question about Virtual memory. I saw it was recommended to change it cause in windows 11 it was ok only 2990mb.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2022)

Wasaki said:


> I have Question about Virtual memory. I saw it was recommended to change it cause in windows 11 it was ok only 2990mb.


leave it on default, unless your C: drive is full  it'll never be an issue since it will automatically enlarge it


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 17, 2022)

Didn't want to start a new thread but found something today that caused 1fps drops randomly, with a visible stutter on screen in various games on my setup. I game at 75 hz (no gsync) and kept seeing drops from 75 to 74fps randomly even though CPU/GPU usage was well below 100% on both.

(I conducted a long round of testing to find the culprit/trying different things each time)

Finally, I stumbled across the fix to the issue when I went on this site https://www.vsynctester.com/ I noticed that every once in a while it would drop down to 74.5** hz, I decided to close Afterburner and try the site again, it settled on 75Hz and stayed there for 10 mins with no hitch EUREKA! Initially thinking it was an overly ambitious GPU oc I reset the clocks but it was still doing it? Then I noticed I still had the fan profile active so disabled that and VOILA it once more remained at 75hz for as long as i wanted it to. This was repeatable every single time so I knew I had found the culprit. I've been gaming all evening without any of these annoying random micro 1fps drops. I then added the fan curve profile back and again the random 1fps drops, conclusive evidence but now thankfully FIXED

To conclude, I had a fan curve profile setup on afterburner which was causing it, if I set a fixed fan speed it no longer happens. No temp issues at all on my hardware .

I understand this will not be the case with the majority but anyone who uses afterburner with a fan curve and is also having random 1 fps drops, try a fixed fan speed. It may be your solution to this annoying problem.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread but found something today that caused 1fps drops randomly, with a visible stutter on screen in various games on my setup. I game at 75 hz (no gsync) and kept seeing drops from 75 to 74fps randomly even though CPU/GPU usage was well below 100% on both.
> 
> (I conducted a long round of testing to find the culprit/trying different things each time)
> 
> ...


You need to set your FPS cap to 3 below your Vsync rate, prevents double and triple buffering from causing input latency issues

74.5Hz vs 75FPS would absolutely explain some issues, i've had a few screens display as 59.97 on HDMI and 60 on VGA and DP

Fascinating that a fan curve was involved however, that's something i've never heard of


----------



## gQx (Sep 18, 2022)

downloading modded nvme controllers for samsung(my ssd is not samsung) from winraid fixed my stutters if anyone wants to try


----------



## fers301 (Sep 24, 2022)

gQx said:


> downloading modded nvme controllers for samsung(my ssd is not samsung) from winraid fixed my stutters if anyone wants to try


Hi,
Please more info and link; need to test it.
Thanks!


----------



## fers301 (Sep 24, 2022)

SpanishGuy said:


> BROOOOOO!! made an account here just to reply. I almost cried after turning off auto pick colors for my background and the stuttering stopped. It must have synced across my settings when I got a laptop and synced it across my Microsoft account. I played a game with the color accent window opened and saw that every time my background changed and the colors changed would be when my PC stuttered. I switched out my components thinking it was hardware and thought it was my GPU. Since prices finally dropped got a new RTX 3070 only to get the same problem and now realize that it was the stupid accent color setting. Thanks again for posting and hope its just as easy for other people as well


Can explain better, please. I cannot understand how to do it.
Thanks!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 25, 2022)

fers301 said:


> Can explain better, please. I cannot understand how to do it.
> Thanks!


In settings app, you can pick your accent color. This affects most solid color areas such as taskbar, top window bar, etc. Windows has a setting to automatically pick these to compliment and contrast your desktop background. This means that if you are using a slideshow, it will be changing colors often.

Disabling this helped @SpanishGuy


----------



## gQx (Sep 25, 2022)

fers301 said:


> Hi,
> Please more info and link; need to test it.
> Thanks!


here is the link








						[Outdated] Recommended AHCI/RAID and NVMe Drivers
					

J. Microsoft’s NVMe Hotfixes for Win7/W2k8 R2 (will install a generic NVMe driver)  Download links and infos:       Here are the download links to the MS NVMe Hotfixes KB2990941-v3 and KB3087873-v2 for Windows 7 and Server 2008 R2: 32bit MS NVMe Hotfixes for Win7 x86 64bit MS NVMe Hotfixes for...




					winraid.level1techs.com
				



under
*b) mod+signed generic Samsung NVMe drivers:
>mod+signed generic 64bit Samsung NVMe driver v3.3.0.2003 
I think you need to download and apply a certificate before install. you can find it on the same post and how to do it.*


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2022)

I saw a great example of stutter and issues caused recently by having a mapped drive letter to an offline server PC - steam was having an absolute fit, freezing and crashing trying to search for a library on a drive letter that never had one on there - this was triggered any time steam loaded a new ad for some reason, or I went to the games or download tabs

I finally figured it out when another PC had the same issue, but related to saving files from a web browser - it was trying to reach the same offline share and i realised they behaved the same with a good 15 second freeze up before windows realised the drive wasn't responding and letting them continue


There is simply so, so many things that can go wrong causing stutter and it's very easy for a person to change something and mistakenly think they have the solution when they don't
(Change network adaptor and blame USB wifi device, but it was changing from private to public that fixed things by using different firewall settings, etc etc)




Count von Schwalbe said:


> In settings app, you can pick your accent color. This affects most solid color areas such as taskbar, top window bar, etc. Windows has a setting to automatically pick these to compliment and contrast your desktop background. This means that if you are using a slideshow, it will be changing colors often.
> 
> Disabling this helped @SpanishGuy


This is what goes wrong with wallpaper engine for a lot of people


Transparency effects here is one of them






and then lower down






Any time the wallpaper changes, windows has to basically restart explorer and update them


----------



## gQx (Sep 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I saw a great example of stutter and issues caused recently by having a mapped drive letter to an offline server PC - steam was having an absolute fit, freezing and crashing trying to search for a library on a drive letter that never had one on there - this was triggered any time steam loaded a new ad for some reason, or I went to the games or download tabs
> 
> I finally figured it out when another PC had the same issue, but related to saving files from a web browser - it was trying to reach the same offline share and i realised they behaved the same with a good 15 second freeze up before windows realised the drive wasn't responding and letting them continue
> 
> ...


.\Steam\config
.\Steam\userdata\config

I think in here you can disable some things where you can't on interface I remember helped me with some ping issues


----------



## XHydraX (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi,
I tried all the methods described but nothing...

For me is happening frametime spikes with a good pc, no OC, all by default



http://imgur.com/a/DPimM2A


Any tool to guess what is happening?

Thanks,
James.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2022)

XHydraX said:


> Hi,
> I tried all the methods described but nothing...
> 
> For me is happening frametime spikes with a good pc, no OC, all by default
> ...


You need to post your system specs, and probably your own thread - there is a very low chance that people with lag issues have the same cause


----------



## bobalazs (Oct 13, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Have you set gpu to msi (message signaled interrupts) mode?
> 
> Download the msi util v3 here
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.
This,
[checked MSI for all 3 of these: PCIe and NVM Express i SET HIGH, GTX 1070 Ti to NORMAL,]
 along with removing RTSS (Rivatuner StatisticsServer) (may have contributed, don't know), and all of MSI Afterburner monitoring, solved my intermittent freezes in games.


----------



## oobymach (Oct 13, 2022)

bobalazs said:


> Thank you for this.
> This,
> [checked MSI for all 3 of these: PCIe and NVM Express i SET HIGH, GTX 1070 Ti to NORMAL,]
> along with removing RTSS (Rivatuner StatisticsServer) (may have contributed, don't know), and all of MSI Afterburner monitoring, solved my intermittent freezes in games.


I love it when my fixes work, it validates my existence here when you post that it works. Much love.


----------



## bobalazs (Oct 14, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I love it when my fixes work, it validates my existence here when you post that it works. Much love.


No, we thank you for sharing, and doing the hard work, saving us hours of detective work. It's a gem to find such information on the internet.


----------



## Kanon82 (Oct 14, 2022)

I still have to solve it and I have been fighting for more than a year! I swear I don't understand what it could be ..


Ryzen 9 5900x CPU

Mobo msi b550 gaming carbon

Crucial ballistix 32gb 3600hz

Rtx 3080 GPU gigabyte 10gbn oc

Bequiet 750w power supply


----------



## alex_steward (Oct 30, 2022)

i have also random frametime spikes and on win11 an frametime increase from between 3.4ms and 6.0ms to 6.6ms and 12ms. The spikes goes up to 50ms.

i could determine that the frametime increase is caused by the nvme ssd samsung 980. i installed a second win10 os and there my frametime was 3.4ms - 6.0ms. 
After some research i found some people told win11 introduced a change for drives (changed a sector length value or something) and some samsung ssd‘s worked mailfunctioned. 
i bought a new western digital nvme ssd and my frametime is now like on win10.
So the frametime increase was fixed, but the spikes werent eliminated.
Now im trying to replace component for component to find the source of my issue. GPU and ssd already replaced.
Next step is psu, cause i got a alternative psu at home. I hope i can find it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2022)

alex_steward said:


> i have also random frametime spikes and on win11 an frametime increase from between 3.4ms and 6.0ms to 6.6ms and 12ms. The spikes goes up to 50ms.
> 
> i could determine that the frametime increase is caused by the nvme ssd samsung 980. i installed a second win10 os and there my frametime was 3.4ms - 6.0ms.
> After some research i found some people told win11 introduced a change for drives (changed a sector length value or something) and some samsung ssd‘s worked mailfunctioned.
> ...


Do you run with Vsync on?
3-10ms is reasonable frame render times depending on your FPS values, anything under 16ms is okay and under 8ms is great

hitting Vsync limits or a game like cyberpunk that forces pre-rendered frames, you tend to see 20-50ms really solid, it wont dip or waver


----------



## daone246 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi Everyone
I managed to *fix *my *Fps drop* and *Frametime spike* issue on my *LAPTOP *by reducing the maximum processor state from 100% to either 99% or below.
Tried most of the suggestions and tweaks, nothing stopped the lag.

I have a Dell G15 gaming laptop
*nVidia GeForce Rtx 3060*
24gb Drr4 ram
i9 10th Gen
Ssd Hd

Games like Apex and WWZ was lagging randomly even though my CPU and Gpu usage was low. 
Eventually changed the maximum processor state in PowerOption setting from 100% to below 99% solved the issue for me. I set it to 90% at the moment but 99% also worked fine.
Now I can play with almost everything set on High setting in Apex without the frametimes spike~
Apparently if you change it to below 100%, it turns off turbo boost but for me, it improves both my game smoothness and graphics~ otherwise it was unplayable even on low

Hope this helps~


----------



## alex_steward (Nov 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Do you run with Vsync on?
> 3-10ms is reasonable frame render times depending on your FPS values, anything under 16ms is okay and under 8ms is great
> 
> hitting Vsync limits or a game like cyberpunk that forces pre-rendered frames, you tend to see 20-50ms really solid, it wont dip or waver


My frametime spikes are fixed. My mainboard was faulty. The pcie slot delivered 11.9v on idle and only 11.5v on max load. Replaced mainboard and spikes are gone.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2022)

alex_steward said:


> My frametime spikes are fixed. My mainboard was faulty. The pcie slot delivered 11.9v on idle and only 11.5v on max load. Replaced mainboard and spikes are gone.


quite often those voltage readings are extremely inaccurate and they naturally vary


The motherboard could have had a fault for sure, but dont assume those voltages are it - these are from my perfectly working system for example
Current - min - max - average over 132 hours of uptime






11.85v? better throw my brand new platinum rated PSU in the bin!


----------



## flickz (Dec 4, 2022)

All of you do me a favor because I had no idea about this. Look on your motherboard website. There is a ram list. If you don't have the proper speed at the proper size it could be incompatable. After upgrading from a Rx 6600 to a Rx 6750xt and from a 9600k z390 to a 12600k z690 I am still stuttering. Only to realize I got ram that isn't on the list. My board says G skill 3600 8gb is comparable but not the 3600 16gb I have. I just ordered a new kit and hope it will fix it. I have my games on a m.2 and upgraded my power supply while upgrading the others. So this is my last hope here. Have reinstalled windows like 10 times. I will post results when the new kit comes in. Hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2022)

flickz said:


> All of you do me a favor because I had no idea about this. Look on your motherboard website. There is a ram list. If you don't have the proper speed at the proper size it could be incompatable. After upgrading from a Rx 6600 to a Rx 6750xt and from a 9600k z390 to a 12600k z690 I am still stuttering. Only to realize I got ram that isn't on the list. My board says G skill 3600 8gb is comparable but not the 3600 16gb I have. I just ordered a new kit and hope it will fix it. I have my games on a m.2 and upgraded my power supply while upgrading the others. So this is my last hope here. Have reinstalled windows like 10 times. I will post results when the new kit comes in. Hope this helps someone out there.


Not how it works my friend, those are just what they've tested before launch, and they never include products that were only made and sold afterward.

RAM settings are something you'll need to look up specific to your CPU/socket, usually it just means the automatic settings may not work and you manually have to set some (This is usually related to how many ranks the memory has - four single rank 8GB sticks require the same settings as two dual rank 16GB sticks, four dual rank sticks requiring higher voltages or lower clock speeds)


As for me, my mystery issues on my second PC were resolved with the new W11 updates and may be related to what some people are dealing with
November 29, 2022—KB5020044 (OS Build 22621.900) Preview - Microsoft Support
Microsoft Fixes Windows 11 22H2 Gaming Issues, Resumes Updates - ExtremeTech


----------



## flickz (Dec 4, 2022)

It's not even the speed or voltage causing stutters. It's the timings themselves. I can tell because the last few days I've been tweaking them. I can get the stutters nearly gone with either tighter timing. Or making it looser timings. But cannot make them go away 100%. This is why I'm grabbing new sticks to see if the supported list will help. I have a feeling it's the secondary timings I would need to tweak at this point. But I don't really wanna learn that deep into it if I don't have to. But my room mate gets no stutters even when checking my GPU and everything else. We even tested power supply. Has no issues but got lucky because the ram he got was listed on the supported page for his motherboard.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

Thats not how RAM works
You might be making the system faster and reducing the stutters, but it's not the cause - the ONLY way RAM can behave that way is ECC RAM, where the RAM is finding and correcting errors

The reason you're not finding the cause, is because you're looking at the wrong things - something you have overlooked or ignored as 'not the problem' is in fact, the problem


There have been so many known causes of stutter and people always get obssessed with one theory, and quite often make wild assumptions that are just incorrect.

I had stutters I could fix by using my onboard wifi instead of my LAN port, so clearly the LAN card is faulty! - No, it was a faulty smart TV spamming the network and the wifi card was on "public" in windows so the firewall protected me from it
mechanical hard drives powering up/down, mapped network drives, TPM bug on older ryzen BIOSes, this glitchy win 11 22H2 problem fixed with the update, any and all wallpaper programs - there are so, so many possible causes and people will try something, get it working once as a coincidence and then run down a rabbit hole trying to re-create that fix when it's something else entirely


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Thats not how RAM works
> You might be making the system faster and reducing the stutters, but it's not the cause - the ONLY way RAM can behave that way is ECC RAM, where the RAM is finding and correcting errors
> 
> The reason you're not finding the cause, is because you're looking at the wrong things - something you have overlooked or ignored as 'not the problem' is in fact, the problem
> ...


And one fella had stutters but after uninstalling BitDefender, they went away. Disabling real-time scan wasn't enough.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2022)

SomeOne99h said:


> And one fella had stutters but after uninstalling BitDefender, they went away. Disabling real-time scan wasn't enough.


That was me, I never found out the root cause of that. Was so unique - in SW: Squadrons it'd trigger by holding the left trigger in, in Project Zomboid it was whenever I sped up time


----------

